# Teeing off times and groups for Woburn Thursday 29th March.......



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2012)

Have tried to accommodate requests for preferred teeing off times etc......
Any problems, PM me.

Morning round is on the Marquess Course.

*
8.01
VIG
         MIKE HUDSON
         RICHARD GLASS
         PHIL CREWE

8.09  
BRATTY
        SCOTTDJ1
        STEVE PRICE
        GIBBO

8.17  
PHILLY169
        FUNDY
        MURPHTHEMOG
        GJBIKE

8.25 
SMIFFY
        EEJIT
        ROB2
        STUART C

8.33 
HOMERJSIMPSON
        PIEMAN
        BLUEWOLF
        AZTECS27

8.41 
RICKG
        TXL
        SEV112
        SPIRAL
*
If people want to "mix it up" a little for the afternoon round, that won't be a problem. Just remember though....we only have (roughly) an hour for lunch. It would be impossible for somebody from the last group in the morning to arrange to play with somebody in the first group in the afternoon as they would literally get 10 minutes to eat!
I will be asking for the balance payments (Â£100.00) to be paid by the middle of February as I have to have the money to Woburn by the end of the month. This can either be paid with a cheque, or direct bank transfer into my account. Please note that I cannot take Paypal payments!
The afternoon round will be held over the "Duchess" course and we have the 1st tee booked from 14.01.
It's planned to have a 36 hole Stableford competition, and if each person is prepared to "donate" Â£5.00 to the prize fund, this will give us a Â£120.00 to distribute.
I am thinking something along the lines of Â£50.00 1st prize, Â£30.00 2nd and Â£20.00 3rd, with an additional Â£20.00 being won by the best single round score of the day, to exclude the overall winner.
Hope this is OK with everybody???
Any questions, please ask.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking good. Unlucky homer, pieman and Aztecs.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Looking good. Unlucky homer, pieman and Aztecs.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking the same thing about you three! 

Going to be an early start to get there


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 8, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2012)

Be good to play with Murph, weve met a few times but not played, good to play with Philly again and see how much he's improved and good to meet GJ, looking forward to it


----------



## philly169 (Jan 8, 2012)

fundy said:



			Be good to play with Murph, weve met a few times but not played, good to play with Philly again and see how much he's improved and good to meet GJ, looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

Ditto, looking forward to it!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2012)

fundy said:



			Be good to play with Murph, weve met a few times but not played, good to play with Philly again and see how much he's improved and good to meet GJ, looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't get too excited, it isn't much fun.

Hope to have a golf swing by then. Certainly haven't got one at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2012)

its more than 2 months away mate, no doubt you'll have it sorted by then


----------



## rickg (Jan 8, 2012)

fundy said:



			its more than 2 months away mate, no doubt you'll have it sorted by then 

Click to expand...


Not if he follows the dodgy tip I just gave him on the building lag thread........


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 8, 2012)

must say great turn out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Have tried to accommodate requests for preferred teeing off times etc......
Any problems, PM me.

Morning round is on the Marquess Course.

*
8.01
VIG
MIKE HUDSON
RICHARD GLASS
PHIL CREWE

8.09 
BRATTY
SCOTTDJ1
STEVE PRICE
GIBBO

8.17 
PHILLY169
FUNDY
MURPHTHEMOG
GJBIKE

8.25 
SMIFFY
EEJIT
ROB2
STUART C

8.33 
HOMERJSIMPSON
PIEMAN
BLUEWOLF
AZTECS27

8.41 
RICKG
TXL
SEV112
SPIRAL
*
If people want to "mix it up" a little for the afternoon round, that won't be a problem. Just remember though....we only have (roughly) an hour for lunch. It would be impossible for somebody from the last group in the morning to arrange to play with somebody in the first group in the afternoon as they would literally get 10 minutes to eat!
I will be asking for the balance payments (Â£100.00) to be paid by the middle of February as I have to have the money to Woburn by the end of the month. This can either be paid with a cheque, or direct bank transfer into my account. Please note that I cannot take Paypal payments!
The afternoon round will be held over the "Duchess" course and we have the 1st tee booked from 14.01.
It's planned to have a 36 hole Stableford competition, and if each person is prepared to "donate" Â£5.00 to the prize fund, this will give us a Â£120.00 to distribute.
I am thinking something along the lines of Â£50.00 1st prize, Â£30.00 2nd and Â£20.00 3rd, with an additional Â£20.00 being won by the best single round score of the day, to exclude the overall winner.
Hope this is OK with everybody???
Any questions, please ask.
		
Click to expand...

All sounds spot on to me. Sorry for the group I'm in as it could be painful for them to watch.

I know there are bacon rolls before we start but does the cost include any lunch and/or food afterwards?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All sounds spot on to me. Sorry for the group I'm in as it could be painful for them to watch.

I know there are bacon rolls before we start but does the cost include any lunch and/or food afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Can't be worse than Camberley  should be a good craic

Perhaps if it's that bad, we can plead with the grous around us to do some mixing up in the afternoon!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 8, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All sounds spot on to me. Sorry for the group I'm in as it could be painful for them to watch.

I know there are bacon rolls before we start but does the cost include any lunch and/or food afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a 2 Course Lunch in between rounds, nothing after.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			I think there is a 2 Course Lunch in between rounds, nothing after.
		
Click to expand...

  Spot on Scott. 2 course lunch between rounds (which thankfully we don't have to change for). That was always the problem with playing Woburn in the past, having to "suit and boot" for lunch....left you a bit short of time!


----------



## gjbike (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait really looking forward to it ,is there a meal after we have finished or not?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Can't wait really looking forward to it ,is there a meal after we have finished or not?
		
Click to expand...

   No. Just to re-iterate.........coffee and bacon rolls on arrival and a 2 course meal between rounds, no food afterwards.................and you don't have to change (other than shoes) for lunch.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for that Rob


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Looking good. Unlucky homer, pieman and Aztecs.
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me mate - just happy that I didn't draw Bratty and Smiffy................!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Fine with me mate - just happy that I didn't draw Bratty and Smiffy................! 

Click to expand...

You've clearly never played with Homer!  

Should be a good day's entertainment. Especially if your post on the AG thread is anything to go by!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			You've clearly never played with Homer!  Should be a good day's entertainment. Especially if your post on the AG thread is anything to go by!
		
Click to expand...

Aztecs - unfortunately once spent 72 holes with Homer for the MacMillan longest day challenge..........!! (only kidding Homer!) Yes we'll have a good laugh if nothing else!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 9, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Fine with me mate - just happy that I didn't draw Bratty and Smiffy................! 

Click to expand...

You might have won something with me and Smiffy encouraging you!  Although the feeling is mutual!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2012)

Bratty said:



			You might have won something with me and Smiffy encouraging you!  Although the feeling is mutual! 

Click to expand...

   will make sure I get over the Westerham before Woburn mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			You've clearly never played with Homer!  

Should be a good day's entertainment. Especially if your post on the AG thread is anything to go by!
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Aztecs - unfortunately once spent 72 holes with Homer for the MacMillan longest day challenge..........!! (only kidding Homer!) Yes we'll have a good laugh if nothing else!
		
Click to expand...

72 holes and I carried all the way and modesty forbids mentioning who won. 39 points in the first round starting at 4.30am says something. Letter on way to the committee to change the comp start times in Summer 




 I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			You've clearly never played with Homer! 

Click to expand...

Just make sure he is not the only one with a course planner.:rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			72 holes and I carried all the way .....
		
Click to expand...

After 36 holes you were carrying Hywel and I as well so a very tiring day for you!!


----------



## philly169 (Jan 9, 2012)

definitely wearing my poulter tartans!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2012)

richart said:



			Just make sure he is not the only one with a course planner.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 9, 2012)

as per when I played @ beau... can I use golfshot gps on my iphone?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry rules are rules!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2012)

Can I just confirm (as there seems to be a little confusion over this)....  We have coffee and bacon rolls on arrival and there is a two course meal (carvery) between rounds. No food has been booked for after the 2nd round.  Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

*Apologies for being a total numpty. The afternoon round is over the Dukes course and not the Dutchess. What a knob I am!!
*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



*Apologies for being a total numpty. The afternoon round is over the Dukes course and not the Dutchess. What a knob I am!!
*

Click to expand...

WHAT?!?! I'd like to cancel! :angry:


(not really! )

Also, just realised I'll need to leave no later than 5am to ensure I get there in time for Bacon rolls 

EDIT: The Dutchess' is the one with all the really narrow tree lined fairways isn't it? Dodged a bullet there :whoo:

Or are all of them like that?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			WHAT?!?! I'd like to cancel! :angry:


(not really! )

Also, just realised I'll need to leave no later than 5am to ensure I get there in time for Bacon rolls 

EDIT: The Dutchess' is the one with all the really narrow tree lined fairways isn't it? Dodged a bullet there :whoo:

Or are all of them like that? 

Click to expand...

The Dutchess is the tighter of the three, apparantly some of the tee shots are like threading a needle with all the trees around. The Marquess is the more "open" of the courses, with the Dukes falling somewhere in between. I don't know why I mixed the bloody itinerary up...if you look at the original thread it states quite clearly that I had booked the Marquess and the Dukes!
I have played both the "D" courses before. You won't be disappointed with the Dukes. It's a belter.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 12, 2012)

I stumbled across the website the other day when I was looking to see how far away it was from my house (!) and took a gander at the three courses, they all look stunning to be honest, I'd have been happy with any two of them. Can't wait to play them both! Just hope we get a dry day.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2012)

I just hope its been windy the day before... Every one of those trees looks like its going to cost me a shot...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I have a course planner for the Marquess so can post out to anyone who understands how to use them 

If you want it reply on here and first one to do so then PM me your address...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 12, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I have a course planner for the Marquess so can post out to anyone who understands how to use them 

If you want it reply on here and first one to do so then PM me your address...
		
Click to expand...

Most kind. I will take it, as I'm playing with homer and he doesn't give you all the info when using his! ;


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Most kind. I will take it, as I'm playing with homer and he doesn't give you all the info when using his! ;
		
Click to expand...

It's yours  PM your address and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Most kind. I will take it, as I'm playing with homer and he doesn't give you all the info when using his! ;
		
Click to expand...

What you trying to say


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 12, 2012)

saying that golfshot is no good as 1 round kills my battery 

they better have decent yardage markers for my 20 yard duffs


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 12, 2012)

That's nice news. I have played the marquess, and the duchess, but not the dukes, so that'll be another new course on my list. Bonza.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2012)

Duchess is much too tight to be a proper golf course. Even some of the par 3's are doglegs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Most kind. I will take it, as I'm playing with homer and he doesn't give you all the info when using his! ;
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			What you trying to say 






Click to expand...

I take it you are still annoyed about that par 4 at Camberely with the lake well within range. If it was any consolation I only avoided it because I mis-hit the drive. By that stage I was too damned knackered, hot and tired to really go into too much detail so didn't pull it out on that hole. If its any consolation I was much better at using them at St Pierre and FoA and even shared mine with Billy at FoA


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 12, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I take it you are still annoyed about that par 4 at Camberely with the lake well within range. If it was any consolation I only avoided it because I mis-hit the drive. By that stage I was too damned knackered, hot and tired to really go into too much detail so didn't pull it out on that hole. If its any consolation I was much better at using them at St Pierre and FoA and even shared mine with Billy at FoA
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I took the route way out to the right in the cabbage near the clubhouse, but I still couldn't see the lake for my second. I duffer that, so dodged a bullet anyway  

We ave a course planner for the Marquess, anyway (address on the way Amanda!). I'll try and keep all informed.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 12, 2012)

just read the pdf course descriptions... I may ned a few dozen balls


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			just read the pdf course descriptions... I may ned a few dozen balls 

Click to expand...

Better take some for the afternoon round as well..... :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 12, 2012)

ouch 

played Manor of Groves yesterday Rick, totally loved the course, had to really plot our way round some of the holes. Unfortunately I had 5 blobs and 25 points


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

As I say, I've played both the Duchess and the Dukes courses, albeit some time ago now. Both are cracking courses but all I remember of the Duchess course was the rat a tat tat sound of golf balls hitting pine trees all afternoon!  I think the best score in during that round was about 32 points and that was from the bandit who won the event! Really looking forward to the day, especially playing the Marquess course. I've heard great things about it. The one big thing I am really happy with is not having to change for lunch. Last time we went, we had the famous Woburn carvery but had to change into jacket and tie between rounds. It was much too rushed so I am glad that the club have decided to relax their dress code. All we have to hope for now is decent weather. Fingers crossed we get one of those lovely March days with no wind, no rain, and a little bit of sunshine. Yeah right!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice little video of the Dukes course that will give you some idea of how wide open it is...........apologies for the music, not my choice!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quloDO0Bmlc


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nice little video of the Dukes course that will give you some idea of how wide open it is...........apologies for the music, not my choice!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quloDO0Bmlc

Click to expand...

That 3rd hole can jog on! 

Couldn't cope with the music so I'll watch the rest at work.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			That 3rd hole can jog on! 

Couldn't cope with the music so I'll watch the rest at work.
		
Click to expand...


 You're not very positive aztecs  I expect a 2 from the mizuno  model!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You're not very positive aztecs  I expect a 2 from the mizuno  model!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you can handle disappointment mate!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			That 3rd hole can jog on! 

Couldn't cope with the music so I'll watch the rest at work.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Its only 130 yards off the whites, thats a little flick with a lob wedge for most of us on here....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking at the video, it reminds me a bit of Beau Desert but with a lot more trees and narrower. Should be fun then! 

Yea, that par 3 3rd is shorter than I first thought at 120 yards, I might have a chance at getting it somewhere near the green...maybe.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Looking at the video, it reminds me a bit of Beau Desert but with a lot more trees and narrower. Should be fun then! 

Yea, that par 3 3rd is shorter than I first thought at 120 yards, I might have a chance at getting it somewhere near the green...maybe.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't hit that green with them beauties in yer bag then I think you should replace them with a bag of fazers


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Or maybe something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forgan-F3i-Hybrid-Iron-Golf-Club-Set-3-SW-Mens-Right-Hand-STIFF-STEEL-/330671192648?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item4cfd89fa48


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Or maybe something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forgan-F3i-Hybrid-Iron-Golf-Club-Set-3-SW-Mens-Right-Hand-STIFF-STEEL-/330671192648?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item4cfd89fa48



Click to expand...



Haha you know your own ability best


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Really? Its only 130 yards off the whites, thats a little flick with a lob wedge for most of us on here.... 

Click to expand...

It's a little flick with a PW. But don't ease off of it too much. Shankadillo beckons


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha you know your own ability best 

Click to expand...

lol.

Hopefully we can switch the groups up in the afternoon, I'd love a hit with one if your JPX Pro's  My mate has the same shaft in his MP 59's and I instantly fell in love.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			lol.

Hopefully we can switch the groups up in the afternoon, I'd love a hit with one if your JPX Pro's
		
Click to expand...

2 stroke penalty! That's a blob then


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			lol.

Hopefully we can switch the groups up in the afternoon, I'd love a hit with one if your JPX Pro's  My mate has the same shaft in his MP 59's and I instantly fell in love.
		
Click to expand...



You fell in love with your mates shaft.........er I'll stay in smiffy's group ithink!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			2 stroke penalty! That's a blob then


Click to expand...

Erm...I meant look at the JPX's...LOOK!! Dammit! 



Stuart_C said:



			You fell in love with your mates shaft.........er I'll stay in smiffy's group ithink!
		
Click to expand...

 I hate that this game is full of ridiculous innuendo!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Any excuse to bail homers company, he's not that bad surely


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Any excuse to bail homers company, he's not that bad surely 

Click to expand...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

I rest my case!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			lol.

Hopefully we can switch the groups up in the afternoon, I'd love a hit with one if your JPX Pro's  My mate has the same shaft in his MP 59's and I instantly fell in love.
		
Click to expand...

Dude! Aren't you playing with me? I have the pro's with the KBS tour stiff shafts.. The way theyve played today, I might just swap with ya....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Dude! Aren't you playing with me? I have the pro's with the KBS tour stiff shafts.. The way theyve played today, I might just swap with ya....
		
Click to expand...

Sweet! Just don't tell smiffy of the competition police or we'll get a 2 shot penalty.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2012)

consider my mouth closed.. which is a first...


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Very jealous of you all... hope you have a great day and some good weather


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Sweet! Just don't tell smiffy of the competition police or we'll get a 2 shot penalty. 

Click to expand...


Errr......believe it or not, I wasn't present when they came up with the rules of golf.
:ears:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Errr......believe it or not, I wasn't present when they came up with the rules of golf.
:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 

I'll wait till I lose two balls off the tee on one hole and are guaranteed a blob before I demo one of his irons then!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 

I'll wait till I lose two balls off the tee on one hole and are guaranteed a blob before I demo one of his irons then! 

Click to expand...

You won't be waiting long when you slice your tee shot on the 1st


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You won't be waiting long when you slice your tee shot on the 1st 

Click to expand...

Can't really argue with that!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 

I'll wait till I lose two balls off the tee on one hole and are guaranteed a blob before I demo one of his irons then! 

Click to expand...

On that basis, you could have 8 or 9 goes of his irons
:whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

At least I'll get a good demo of them! More interesting than demo'ing them at the range! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

Now have an additional fourball so the start sheet looks like this....

*8.01
VIG
         MIKE HUDSON
         RICHARD GLASS
         PHIL CREWE

**8.09  
BRATTY
        SCOTTDJ1
        STEVE PRICE
        GIBBO

**8.17  
PHILLY169
        FUNDY
        MURPHTHEMOG
        GJBIKE

**8.25 
SMIFFY
        EEJIT
        ROB2
        STUART C

**8.33 
HOMERJSIMPSON
        PIEMAN
        BLUEWOLF
        AZTECS27

**8.41 
RICKG
        TXL
        SEV112
        SPIRAL

8.49**
REGION3
RICHARDC
CAPT.RON
MYSTERY GUEST*


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Now have an additional fourball so the start sheet looks like this....

*8.49**
REGION3
RICHARDC
CAPT.RON
MYSTERY GUEST*

Click to expand...

Oooooh 'Mystery Guest' sounds ominous. Is Tim making a cameo appearance?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thought I'd contact the club to find out about their course maintenance plans, I was dreading top dressed and hollow tined greens to putt on, bearing in mind we are playing at the end of March.
This was part of the reply I received from Jessica....

"I can confirm that there is no Hollow Coring work scheduled in March at all â€“ it isnâ€™t carried out in until the back end of the summer, around August time. They are closing some of the courses in March for general winter maintenance, however it will only be general housekeeping and small maintenance â€“ you shouldnâ€™t see any signs of the work they will carry out when you play (except maybe the courses will look tidy and in fantastic condition!)"

Wallop!! With the guarantee of good putting surfaces, 45 points may well be within reach.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2012)

Wallop!! With the guarantee of good putting surfaces, 45 points may well be within reach.

Click to expand...

I think if you are playing 36 holes, 45 pts might still be a bit on the optimistic side  :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I think if you are playing 36 holes, 45 pts might still be a bit on the optimistic side  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hardy har har.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Thought I'd contact the club to find out about their course maintenance plans, I was dreading top dressed and hollow tined greens to putt on, bearing in mind we are playing at the end of March.
This was part of the reply I received from Jessica....

"I can confirm that there is no Hollow Coring work scheduled in March at all â€“ it isnâ€™t carried out in until the back end of the summer, around August time. They are closing some of the courses in March for general winter maintenance, however it will only be general housekeeping and small maintenance â€“ you shouldnâ€™t see any signs of the work they will carry out when you play (except maybe the courses will look tidy and in fantastic condition!)"

Wallop!! With the guarantee of good putting surfaces, 45 points may well be within reach.


Click to expand...

So the only thing we need to co-operate now is the weather!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2012)

Very slight alteration to the tee times as I want to make sure everybody makes it.....

*8.01
VIG
         MIKE HUDSON
         RICHARD GLASS
         PHIL CREWE

**8.09  
BRATTY
        SCOTTDJ1
        STEVE PRICE
        GIBBO

**8.17  
PHILLY169
        FUNDY
        MURPHTHEMOG
        GJBIKE

**8.25 
REGION3
        EEJIT
        ROB2
        STUART C

**8.33 
HOMERJSIMPSON
        PIEMAN
        BLUEWOLF
        AZTECS27

**8.41 
RICKG
        TXL
        SEV112
        SPIRAL

8.49**
SMIFFY
RICHARDC
CAPT.RON
MYSTERY GUEST*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Been discussing the best way to distribute the "prize fund" and suggest the following.
Â£5.00 each in the "pot" gives us Â£140.00 in total.
As we are playing over two different courses, seperate comps morning and afternoon to give everybody a chance....

Â£35.00 winner
Â£20.00 second 
Â£15.00 third 

Think that sounds ok.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks as if you've got some good players going. I presume you've got a 'best gross' prize too?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It looks as if you've got some good players going. I presume you've got a 'best gross' prize too?
		
Click to expand...

No Bob. We discussed this yesterday on Facebook. Stop stirring. If we were all scratch players then a best gross would be an ideal prize.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No Bob. We discussed this yesterday on Facebook. Stop stirring. If we were all scratch players then a best gross would be an ideal prize.
		
Click to expand...

Longest drive and nearest the pins? There are a few big hitters in there.....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Longest drive and nearest the pins? There are a few big hitters in there.....
		
Click to expand...

Not knowing the courses Ron, it's going to be difficult picking out the holes to have those on, especially the longest drive. Just 'cos it's long, doesn't mean it's straight!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2012)

no chance of longest drive as woburn is only up the road from me 

FoA next saturday, should be a nice indicator of how my game is at the mo... am sure Woburn will be a sterner test mind you.

28 sleeps


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It looks as if you've got some good players going.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob...:thup:



Smiffy said:



			Not knowing the courses Ron, it's going to be difficult picking out the holes to have those on, especially the longest drive. Just 'cos it's long, doesn't mean it's straight!


Click to expand...

Bratty knows one of the courses pretty well so im sure he could come up with some sugestions..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not knowing the courses Ron, it's going to be difficult picking out the holes to have those on, especially the longest drive. Just 'cos it's long, doesn't mean it's straight!


Click to expand...

Couldn't you call your young laydee at Woburn and ask her? They might even supply the boards for it. . I don't know why I'm encouraging it, it's not like I'll win either! 

Glad I've still got a few weeks to learn how to keep the ball straight. 

28 sleeps :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Couldn't you call your young laydee at Woburn and ask her? They might even supply the boards for it. . I don't know why I'm encouraging it, it's not like I'll win either! 

Glad I've still got a few weeks to learn how to keep the ball straight. 

28 sleeps :clap:
		
Click to expand...



Don't get too excited Aztecs you're playing with Homer !


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't get too excited Aztecs you're playing with Homer !  

Click to expand...

Yea, I know


----------



## TXL (Mar 1, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't get too excited Aztecs you're playing with Homer !  

Click to expand...

Make sure you have your own course planners!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

TXL said:



			Make sure you have your own course planners!  

Click to expand...



Anyone in your group want to mix it up with our group for the Afternoon round, Anthony? I'd rather not play with Rick though, the radiation from all his gadgets drags my game down.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah normally the pro shop or booking wench can sort out the longest drive and nearest to pin, after all it is their course. I'd be up for both, maybe add an extra Â£1 per?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

I will email her and see what she says.
Will post up my findings later.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Couldn't you call your young laydee at Woburn and ask her? They might even supply the boards for it.
		
Click to expand...

Right Gents.....
I've heard back from Jessica at Woburn and we now have 2 x nearest the pin and 2 x longest drive competitions, one on each course.
These will be held on the following holes (which I will mark on your cards so you don't forget!).

*MARQUESS MORNING ROUND*
NEAREST THE PIN 6th HOLE 
LONGEST DRIVE 18th HOLE

*DUKES AFTERNOON ROUND*
NEAREST THE PIN 3rd HOLE
LONGEST DRIVE 15th HOLE

So might I suggest we all put Â£10.00 in the "kitty" (which will give us a total "purse" of Â£280.00) to be divided up thus.....

*FIRST PRIZE (MORNING AND AFTERNOON) Â£50.00
SECOND PRIZE (MORNING AND AFTERNOON) Â£30.00
THIRD PRIZE (MORNING AND AFTERNOON) Â£20.00*
*
NEAREST THE PIN AND LONGEST DRIVE PRIZES OF Â£20.00 EACH.*

Don't know how you all feel about this, if you think it's too much then we can cut the prize fund down a bit, but that gives us 10 prizes in total, which gives everybody a fair crack of the whip.
The club will provide all the necessary boards and markers.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2012)

sterling work. Sounds great


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2012)

fine by me smiffy, looking forward to it


----------



## Bratty (Mar 1, 2012)

good work, mate. I'm happy with the prize money, but I'll check the strokesaver and let you know about nearest pin and longest drives on The Marquess'... seem to remember the 6th is a bit of a b*tch!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you going to make it so one person can't win morning and afternoon, to spread it around a bit more?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Are you going to make it so one person can't win morning and afternoon, to spread it around a bit more?
		
Click to expand...

Why? Couldn't you do with Â£100.00 Gary????


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Bratty said:



			good work, mate. I'm happy with the prize money, but I'll check the strokesaver and let you know about nearest pin and longest drives on The Marquess'... seem to remember the 6th is a bit of a b*tch! 

Click to expand...

I'm going by what the pro told me at the club Bratty. Too late. The cards are marked!
Thanks anyway Geezer


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Why? Couldn't you do with Â£100.00 Gary????


Click to expand...


Just wonderin'. 

Believe it or not I don't actually want to win because I'm getting a reputation. 
I've just been fortunate to play well at previous forum meets. You wouldn't believe it was the same person that hacks around my course each weekend.

Trouble is, if I'm playing well my nature won't let me throw shots away to make sure I don't, so if I play well enough to win anything it's going to HFH.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 1, 2012)

HAHA! No worries, mate. I'll be swotting up on the 6th, then. No point in even thinking about longest drive as Pieman's playing!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry lads. Bit of a cock up on the tee times. I've just received the final invoice from Woburn and the late fourball that I booked had to go on the front of our tee booking not the back, so everything is shifted forward 8 minutes. Sorry about that, hope it doesn't cause too much grief for anyone!!
Start times now look like this....


*7.53
VIG
         MIKE HUDSON
         RICHARD GLASS
         PHIL CREWE

**8.01
BRATTY
        SCOTTDJ1
        STEVE PRICE
        GIBBO

**8.09
PHILLY169
        FUNDY
        MURPHTHEMOG
        GJBIKE

**8.17 
REGION3
        EEJIT
        ROB2
        STUART C

**8.25 
HOMERJSIMPSON
        PIEMAN
        BLUEWOLF
        AZTECS27

**8.33
RICKG
        TXL
        SEV112
        SPIRAL

8.41**
SMIFFY
RICHARDC
CAPT.RON
MYSTERY GUEST

The afternoon rounds now kick off at 13.53. 
*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2012)

Bratty said:



			HAHA! No worries, mate. I'll be swotting up on the 6th, then. No point in even thinking about longest drive as Pieman's playing! 

Click to expand...

But don't forget mate, it's got to be on the fairway. Paul can be a bit wayward sometimes. Believe it or not, I won a longest drive prize at Chartham Park once. 12th hole, SI 1 and there was a howling gale coming off the left. I hit a big hook which managed to stay down the middle, everybody else missed the fairway. First time a longest drive prize has been won with a 200 yarder.....


----------



## Bratty (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			But don't forget mate, it's got to be on the fairway. Paul can be a bit wayward sometimes. Believe it or not, I won a longest drive prize at Chartham Park once. 12th hole, SI 1 and there was a howling gale coming off the left. I hit a big hook which managed to stay down the middle, everybody else missed the fairway. First time a longest drive prize has been won with a 200 yarder.....

Click to expand...

Good point, but the way the 910's been behaving of late, I'm not sure the hybrid will cut it. Still I may get longest drive for five minutes or so, being second out!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 1, 2012)

Â£10 is fine with me, does a hole in one count as nearest the pin or not


----------



## philly169 (Mar 1, 2012)

Â£10 stake is fine. I look forward to taking your monies....


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2012)

Superb smiffy, that looks like a proper prize fund!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2012)

easiest tenner I will have given away, even some of the nags I back had a better chance of winning than I will 

now to check up on the nearest the pin holes and form my strategy of topping just past the ladies tee


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic work Smiffy. The tenner is fine by me, i'm just waving goodbye to it now...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Top work Rob! 

Depressing to know I'll never see my tenner again, but hey ho!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Still I may get longest drive for five minutes or so, being second out!
		
Click to expand...

Only if you tee off before me mate....:rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Only if you tee off before me mate....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If we are only counting balls on the fairway then my contribution will be a donation in effect. Nearest the pin though.....


----------



## TXL (Mar 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:





Anyone in your group want to mix it up with our group for the Afternoon round, Anthony? I'd rather not play with Rick though, the radiation from all his gadgets drags my game down.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Jon, we can sort it out on the day when we see how we do getting round in the morning.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 1, 2012)

Blimey ...it's this month already


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

TXL said:



			No problem Jon, we can sort it out on the day when we see how we do getting round in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Sir!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Blimey ...it's this month already 

Click to expand...


I thought the same and Im going to cheltenham on the the Tuesday  the week after next aswell, can't wait.

It only seems like a few weeks ago we booked it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2012)

TXL said:



			No problem Jon, we can sort it out on the day when we see how we do getting round in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Haha TXL he's playing with Homer you know.........


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Bloody hell, I look away for a few minutes, and my group are all clamouring to get away from me as soon as possible.. If I wasn't a tough Northerner, I would be sat in a corner crying right now...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Bloody hell, I look away for a few minutes, and my group are all clamouring to get away from me as soon as possible.. If I wasn't a tough Northerner, I would be sat in a corner crying right now...
		
Click to expand...

 Not you mate...not you   Unless you swing like a giraffe humping a squirrel. 

Plus, it'll be good if we mix things up, all of the guys around us (that I have met) are top blokes. Always good to meet as many as possible on these things. 

If we stick how we are for the whole day, we'll still have a good craic.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 Not you mate...not you  Unless you swing like a giraffe humping a squirrel. 

Plus, it'll be good if we mix things up, all of the guys around us (that I have met) are top blokes. Always good to meet as many as possible on these things. 

If we stick how we are for the whole day, we'll still have a good craic.
		
Click to expand...

Well, seeing as you sugar coat it so sweetly.. Don't forget if we get chance, you still want a crack with the JPX Pro's with the KBS shafts... Might be less controversial if we try them on the range rather than during the comp.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Well, seeing as you sugar coat it so sweetly.. Don't forget if we get chance, you still want a crack with the JPX Pro's with the KBS shafts... Might be less controversial if we try them on the range rather than during the comp.

Click to expand...

Yep  

Range? That will mean leaving the house even earlier than 5am! 

I REALLY need to befriend someone in or around Milton Keynes within the next 3 weeks so I can stay the night before!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I REALLY need to befriend someone in or around Milton Keynes within the next 3 weeks so I can stay the night before!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Adult Friend Finder? Not that I know about these things of course...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Have you tried Adult Friend Finder? Not that I know about these things of course...

Click to expand...

Www.plentyoffish.com is apparently the place to be to befriend someone.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers fellas :thup: great help, as always


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cheers fellas :thup: great help, as always 

Click to expand...

Keep us updated with your pof new friend hunting pal


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I REALLY need to befriend someone in or around Milton Keynes within the next 3 weeks so I can stay the night before!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there a Travel Lodge or something within striking distance of the club that you could stay at? Most of them do deals so you could get a room for under Â£20.00 I would think. Got to be better than travelling down that early. 
I have to drive up the night before but am working until 6.00pm so won't arrive in Woburn until about 9.30-10.00 with the rush hour traffic on the way up. Not looking forward to that drive if I'm honest. Might ask the boss if I can sneak off a bit earlier on the Wednesday.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got the Wednesday off, so playing in the midweek comp. probably head up to Woburn in the evening, try and get an early ish night with the early start, few tins of red bull in the morn. Sorted.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Only if you tee off before me mate....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll remind you of this, when we're rooting round in the trees for your drive!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I have to drive up the night before but am working until 6.00pm so won't arrive in Woburn until about 9.30-10.00 with the rush hour traffic on the way up. Not looking forward to that drive if I'm honest. Might ask the boss if I can sneak off a bit earlier on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a committee meeting at Westerham from 6-7pm, so I won't get there before 9pm myself. However, traffic tends to have calmed down a bit by 7pm, so fingers crossed for a quick run!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Isn't there a Travel Lodge or something within striking distance of the club that you could stay at? Most of them do deals so you could get a room for under Â£20.00 I would think. Got to be better than travelling down that early. 
I have to drive up the night before but am working until 6.00pm so won't arrive in Woburn until about 9.30-10.00 with the rush hour traffic on the way up. Not looking forward to that drive if I'm honest. Might ask the boss if I can sneak off a bit earlier on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm honest, it's Â£20 I could do without spending, especially with all the money I keep having to pay you , but it might be the last resort option if I can find one for so cheap. I *MUST* know someone that lives within an hours drive of Woburn. I'm a popular guy, dammit!


----------



## vig (Mar 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry lads. Bit of a cock up on the tee times. I've just received the final invoice from Woburn and the late fourball that I booked had to go on the front of our tee booking not the back, so everything is shifted forward 8 minutes. Sorry about that, hope it doesn't cause too much grief for anyone!!
Start times now look like this....


*7.53
VIG
         MIKE HUDSON
         RICHARD GLASS
         PHIL CREWE

**8.01
BRATTY
        SCOTTDJ1
        STEVE PRICE
        GIBBO

**8.09
PHILLY169
        FUNDY
        MURPHTHEMOG
        GJBIKE

**8.17 
REGION3
        EEJIT
        ROB2
        STUART C

**8.25 
HOMERJSIMPSON
        PIEMAN
        BLUEWOLF
        AZTECS27

**8.33
RICKG
        TXL
        SEV112
        SPIRAL

8.41**
SMIFFY
RICHARDC
CAPT.RON
MYSTERY GUEST

The afternoon rounds now kick off at 13.53. 
*

Click to expand...

Feck me, I don't tune in for a couple of days and you knock 8 minutes off my kip and 5 pies off my menu. Â£10 prize fund!!!


----------



## Eejit (Mar 4, 2012)

All sorted now, drive from Newquay up to Leicester on the Tuesday afternoon and watch City V Forest, go to Woburn on the Wednesday to have a round with Vig and a few others, stay the night in a hotel with Smiffy (oooeeerrr missus) play the other 2 course on Thursday and might stay over again, drive back up to Leicester to watch them play at Peterboro on the Saturday... Happy days... ;0)


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bratty said:



			I've got a committee meeting at Westerham from 6-7pm, so I won't get there before 9pm myself. However, traffic tends to have calmed down a bit by 7pm, so fingers crossed for a quick run!
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant I aim to get there for around 4ish so I can have a little practice, meet the others and choose the best bed.....

ne:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2012)

Am I the only twit who is thinking of doing it all in one day? I might be asleep on the 4th tee during the seccond round....


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Am I the only twit who is thinking of doing it all in one day? I might be asleep on the 4th tee during the seccond round....
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry you will have Smiffy to keep you awake.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Am I the only twit who is thinking of doing it all in one day? I might be asleep on the 4th tee during the seccond round....
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I'm with you mate. It's looking more and more likely that my day out at Woburn will be sponsored heavily by Redbull!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Am I the only twit who is thinking of doing it all in one day? I might be asleep on the 4th tee during the seccond round....
		
Click to expand...

Me too!!

Im going to find a quiet corner and have a sleep while everyone else tee's off


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2012)

Stopping over here http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html but with HID snoring in my ear all night I could need a pick me up too


----------



## philly169 (Mar 4, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stopping over here http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html but with HID snoring in my ear all night I could need a pick me up too
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I won't be in the next room... Might eBay some ear defenders just incase


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2012)

I am now thinking of driving down after the wife gets back from work at 9.30 the night before. Migth get as far as Leicester before I conk out.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2012)

Bit the bullet and booked the Travellodge at Lutterworth. Buys me an hour or two extra in bed.  Bagged a family room for Â£29 which is a bargain.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally have the joy of having about a 30 minute travelling time (on a good day!) from a forum meet!


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2012)

as long as the roundabout off the H8 is clear I should be there in under 10 minutes


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate you both.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I hate you both.
		
Click to expand...

Could be interesting then on the first tee when we tee off in the same group.........


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2012)

he'll hate you more when he sees how a white driver is supposed to be used Paul


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 5, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Could be interesting then on the first tee when we tee off in the same group.........  

Click to expand...

Its ok, I get over stuff pretty quick. I might be a bit cranky first thing due to lack of sleep though! 

You're right Fundy, It will be nice to see how the R11 is supposed to work!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 6, 2012)

Im thinking about staying over now.

Has anyone got any recommendations on local hotels (think the one Homer is staying at is full)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 6, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Im thinking about staying over now.

Has anyone got any recommendations on local hotels (think the one Homer is staying at is full)
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of travelodges in the area I think.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 6, 2012)

A few of us are staying at the Travelodge Milton Keynes Central,did get the rooms for about Â£29 inculding breakfast


----------



## vig (Mar 7, 2012)

Another one stopping at MK central beer goggles already packed.  been detoxing for 2 weeks to give my liver a break


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Another one for MK central here. Will be up for a couple of drinks the night before, but I have to pop into Luton for a quick meeting first. Should be back by 8.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I can release the funds (Â£29 quid, and I'm umm-ing and aah-ing! Pathetic. Stupid wedding/stag do/holiday!) I'll book in at MK Central and would certainly be up for a beer or two.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 7, 2012)

The Â£29 rooms were booked back in August think you will have to pay the going rate whatever that is at the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2012)

The going rate will probably be closer to Â£40 now due to the short notice.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			The going rate will probably be closer to Â£40 now due to the short notice.
		
Click to expand...

Â£39 to be exact for a double room


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daylight robbery! :angry: 

I'll probably end up leaving the house a 5am to get there in the morning


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2012)

I was all ready to book one last night, but now looks like I will be setting off early too :angry:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 7, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I was all ready to book one last night, but now looks like I will be setting off early too :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Want to go halves on a crate of Red Bull?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 7, 2012)

tight wads 

can crash on my sofa for a tenner


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Want to go halves on a crate of Red Bull? 

Click to expand...

Or you could detour into Kent and pick me up and I will buy you a case


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			tight wads 

can crash on my sofa for a tenner 

Click to expand...

think i missed a trick not hawking the spare room to the highest bidder lol


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			tight wads 

can crash on my sofa for a tenner 

Click to expand...

Wish it was to do with money


----------



## rickg (Mar 7, 2012)

fundy said:



			think i missed a trick not hawking the spare room to the highest bidder lol
		
Click to expand...

don't go getting any funny ideas now.......I WAS the highest bidder.......:cheers:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 7, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Or you could detour into Kent and pick me up and I will buy you a case 

Click to expand...

That would mean leaving the house on Wednesday!  

If you want to pay forthe room I'm happy to make a slightly less ridiculous detour to pick you up if you can get there by public transport on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2012)

With 3 weeks to go I would just like to confirm "final" details....

I will be at the course from about 7.00am. Coffee and bacon rolls will be available in the *"MASTERS LOUNGE" 
*from 7.00am.
I have the scorecards for both morning and afternoon rounds and will hand these over to everyone on receipt of their Â£10.00 prize fund contribution!
The 1st tee *(MARQUESS COURSE) *is reserved from 07.53 so please try to be there in plenty of time, preferably 10 minutes before your tee off time.
18 hole Stableford played from the *YELLOW TEES *off *FULL HANDICAP. 
*A 2 course lunch will be served in the *"RUSSELL ROOM" *from *12.30.
*
The 1st tee is booked again from *1.53 *on the *DUKES *course. Again, try to be by the tee at least 10 minutes ahead of your tee time.
Like the morning round, this will be a Stableford competition, again from the *YELLOW *tees, off full handicap.
Just to re-iterate, *no food has been booked on completion of the second round!!

*Not going to stand on ceremony afterwards, just work out the prize winners, hand over the dosh and away. Some of us have a long journey home, (myself included), so I don't want to be at the course too late.
With the last group out at 2.45, even allowing for a 4 1/2 hour round we should, hopefully, be away from the course around 7.30-7.45pm at the lastest. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 8, 2012)

I take we get use of the range as well if we are there early enough to hit a few balls before first tee?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 8, 2012)

We wouldn't want to be leaving much before 18.30 anyway, as traffic in the immediate area can be hell, plus you then hit the M1 at the back end of rush hour. 19.30 should have cleared out most of the traffic problems.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2012)

Bratty said:



			We wouldn't want to be leaving much before 18.30 anyway
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there will be much chance of that with G1BBO in one of the first groups


----------



## Bratty (Mar 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I don't think there will be much chance of that with G1BBO in one of the first groups


Click to expand...

He's in my group... what aren't you telling me, Smiffy?!?


----------



## vig (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm sure if another thread is started room sharing at the travel lodge could be sorted.  Less than 20 quid each has got to be better than the fatigue of setting off before dawn.

ALSO  if anyone is staying over the night before, and want a bevvy or three if you send me your moby number, i'll get in touch early evening and we'll meet somewhere.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Right, where is everyone staying again? The Travelodge in town centre? 

managed to figure out how I can pay for a room.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			managed to figure out how I can pay for a room.
		
Click to expand...

Really


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Really 

Click to expand...

I'm not proud of it, lets just leave it at that. 

(I think I've persuaded my boss to pay :whoo


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm not proud of it, lets just leave it at that. 

Click to expand...

Giver or receiver?????


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Giver or receiver?????


Click to expand...

:clap::clap:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

This thread has taken a disturbing turn for the worse (worst?)!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 This thread has taken a disturbing turn for the worse (worst?)!
		
Click to expand...

Wurst


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Wurst


Click to expand...

 bravo, sir.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone found an online hole by hole guide to the courses?

There's just the scorecards and brief descriptions of the courses on their website, but I like to have a good look at the holes before I go if I can.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Has anyone found an online hole by hole guide to the courses?

There's just the scorecards and brief descriptions of the courses on their website, but I like to have a good look at the holes before I go if I can.
		
Click to expand...

I've not found an online course planner, but if you use google earth, you'll get a good (scary) idea of the course layout. Im just looking at it now and its frightening the living daylights out of me...


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Has anyone found an online hole by hole guide to the courses?

There's just the scorecards and brief descriptions of the courses on their website, but I like to have a good look at the holes before I go if I can.
		
Click to expand...

Be weary of the prepared man


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Giver or receiver?????


Click to expand...

Aztecs is the letterbox :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I like to have a good look at the holes before I go if I can.
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who is getting a bit of a reputation at forum meets, and doesn't really want to win....
:rofl:


----------



## vig (Mar 20, 2012)

There's still aplace left on the wednesday if someone fancies a reccy


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 20, 2012)

Right fellas,

I'm booked in to the Travelodge MK Central, so I'll see you for a beer when I arrive around 8 or 9pm (depending on traffic). 

I will probably grab some food at Las Iguanas or Turtle Bay which are both in "the hub" around the corner, as they are both clients of mine and I should get mates rates (plus the food is ace), but I notice there's a wetherspoons pretty much opposite the travelodge. Â£1.80 pint of Abbot anyone?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Be weary of the prepared man 

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Says the man who is getting a bit of a reputation at forum meets, and doesn't really want to win....
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


It's not so much so that I want to know where I'm going and plan it all out, but I look forward to going so much that I just like to read up about places before I go. If I had a course planner online I'd maybe remember 1 or 2 holes by the time I got there.

Anyway, now I've decided I'm playing for HFH I don't mind winning. I quite like having a reputation for playing well, I just don't want one for only turning up to rape the prizes 

Yes, I know I've just jinxed myself.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			It's not so much so that I want to know where I'm going and plan it all out, but I look forward to going so much that I just like to read up about places before I go. If I had a course planner online I'd maybe remember 1 or 2 holes by the time I got there.

Anyway, now I've decided I'm playing for HFH I don't mind winning. I quite like having a reputation for playing well, I just don't want one for only turning up to rape the prizes 

Yes, I know I've just jinxed myself.
		
Click to expand...

We're only winding you up Gary.
Good for you if you're going to donate to H4H mate. 
I've already picked my top three for honours and made a note of them in an envelope to be opened on the day.....let's see how close I am


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2012)

is one of them me


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			is one of them me 

Click to expand...

Now that would be telling G1BBO.

Not long to go now, and the long range forecast is showing great weather for next Thursday. Let's just hope it doesn't change too much.
http://www.golfweather.com/76062/buckinghamshire/woburngolfclub


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 22, 2012)

yup, 1 week to go. hope my subtle (yeah right) bag changes pay dividends


----------



## Captainron (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope the wind dies down a tad from the expected. Amso excited for it. This time next week I will have spent the night in the luxury of a travel lodge and that doesn't even bother me....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Hope the wind dies down a tad from the expected. Amso excited for it. This time next week I will have spent the night in the luxury of a travel lodge and that doesn't even bother me....
		
Click to expand...

If it's the MK central one, it's one of the newer ones, so shouldn't be too bad. 

Oh and don't worry about the wind, there are that many trees that I doubt it will be noticable  

Now we're 7 days away I will be checking the weather forecast every hour to see if it changes for next thursday.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2012)

The good news is I may have my iron play sorted(ish) for Woburn. The bad news is that my coach started laughing when I asked if my driving would be fixed by then. His advice was to leave it in the car, along with the 4 wood, and possibly even the hybrid.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 22, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The good news is I may have my iron play sorted(ish) for Woburn. The bad news is that my coach started laughing when I asked if my driving would be fixed by then. His advice was to leave it in the car, along with the 4 wood, and possibly even the hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky it's not a long course, assuming we'll be off the yellows.

You must be knocking your 4 iron about 230 now with the new swing.

I'm messing around with my swing too, although not to the degree that you are. Hitting it really sweet, just need to work on direction.

If it's 5,500 yards long and wide open I fancy me and you to clean up!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The good news is I may have my iron play sorted(ish) for Woburn. The bad news is that my coach started laughing when I asked if my driving would be fixed by then. His advice was to leave it in the car, along with the 4 wood, and possibly even the hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, as the saying goes "You drive for show..............."!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2012)

If my driver plays up like it did yesterday I might be playing it safe and taking my 7 iron off every tee....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

Add me to that list!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If my driver plays up like it did yesterday I might be playing it safe and taking my 7 iron off every tee....
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case, do you think Woburn is the kind of establishment that would allow you playing your second off the ladies tees with your kecks round your ankles?!!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 22, 2012)

Region3 said:



			If it's 5,500 yards long and wide open I fancy me and you to clean up! 

Click to expand...

What a shame... it's not either!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If my driver plays up like it did yesterday I might be playing it safe and taking my 7 iron off every tee....
		
Click to expand...


Will that be the graphite shafted Cobra club with the poncy number 7 head cover?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Will that be the graphite shafted Cobra club with the ladies number 7 head cover?
		
Click to expand...

 Have amended that for you Chris!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Have amended that for you Chris!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Paul, I should have remembered!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Have amended that for you Chris!
		
Click to expand...

Defeat (or near defeat) is a bitter pill to swallow
Especially after being 4 up at one point


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Defeat (or near defeat) is a bitter pill to swallow
Especially after being 4 up at one point


Click to expand...

I am still smiling mate - lovely day, that's all what matters.....................:mmm:


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Thanks Paul, I should have remembered!
		
Click to expand...

I think I was being a bit harsh Chris - they were lovely head covers!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I am still smiling mate - lovely day, that's all what matters.....................:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on mate. On a day like that, the result is unimportant.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Absolutely spot on mate. On a day like that, the result is unimportant.


Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



View attachment 1070

Click to expand...

:whoo::rofl::rofl::rofl::thup:

You are going down 5&4 baldy!!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			:whoo::rofl::rofl::rofl::thup:

You are going down 5&4 baldy!!
		
Click to expand...



Hang on Smiffy, I won't be there to help!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Hang on Smiffy, I won't be there to help!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			baldy!!
		
Click to expand...


And for those who don't know the 'real' Smiffy


























:rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2012)

absolute quality as always Bob. Shame my coffee splurted out onto my keyboard (again)


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2012)

Forecast looks good for this. Sun tan lotion required in March  

See you all there

6 sleeps


----------



## philly169 (Mar 23, 2012)

im soo excited!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2012)

can't wait..........looking forward to handing my money over to Gary..........just for a change!...:mmm:


----------



## sev112 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't wait - especially if weather is good

Can't understand why people are staying in MK ?  It's miles from Sunningdale ...?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 23, 2012)

rickg said:



			can't wait..........looking forward to handing my money over to Gary..........just for a change!...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to it. Have packed already, and even dug out the Course Planner for The Marquess.
See you all on Thursday (and some on Wednesday evening).


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Can't wait - especially if weather is good
		
Click to expand...

All forecasts are saying 16 degrees and very light (5mph) winds. Sounds like the perfect day for golf!
Just can't decide on my outfit.
Black or White Trousers?
Pinstripes or checks????
Damn.

PS. Only 5 sleeps


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			All forecasts are saying 16 degrees and very light (5mph) winds. Sounds like the perfect day for golf!
Just can't decide on my outfit.
Black or White Trousers?
Pinstripes or checks????
Damn.

PS. Only 5 sleeps


Click to expand...

It's a game of golf, not a fashion parade for goodness sake.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's a game of golf, not a fashion parade for goodness sake.  

Click to expand...

I think it was Jack that said "look smart, play smart". It's something I tend to agree with.
You can turn up looking like a set of bagpipes tied up in the middle if you like mate.
Are you going to polish your shoes this time????


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I think it was Jack that said "look smart, play smart". It's something I tend to agree with.
You can turn up looking like a set of bagpipes tied up in the middle if you like mate.
Are you going to polish your shoes this time????


Click to expand...

I might scrape the mud off.
And I'll  be wearing whatever is clean and still fits


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'll  be wearing whatever is clean and still fits
		
Click to expand...

Curtains or duvet cover.
Some choice


----------



## Captainron (Mar 24, 2012)

In the interests of fair play, I am releleasing my wardrobe for the event much in the same way Ror has done for the Masters.  Most of you will, I am sure, want to make a similar effort to me. Sartorial elegance takes effort guys...

Trousers, polo shirt, Golf shoes and if slightly cool a tank top.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a cracker.

I hope it's not foggy in the morning :mmm:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm looking at wearing my poulter tartans, undecided on the polo..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

philly169 said:



			I'm looking at wearing my poulter tartans, undecided on the polo..
		
Click to expand...

I've made my mind up.
White trousers.
Black shirt.
Pistachio Jumper.
White/Black "wave" Icons.

How cool will that look?????


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2012)

We may have a slightly different definition of the word "Cool".

I shall be toning down the day with some lovely black trousers, coupled ever so elegantly with a black/blue Polo shirt and blue cap. A white belt and shiny black shoes will complete the ensemble. I have e mailed a photo fit of the outfit to Trinny and Susannah, and they have informed me that I have broken at least 12 different rules of fashion. So i've taken that as a good thing....

I may elighten the afternoon with a shocking Pink Polo shirt if im feeling frisky... ooh la la..


----------



## RichardC (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've made my mind up.
White trousers.
Black shirt.
Pistachio Jumper.
White/Black "wave" Icons.

How cool will that look?????


Click to expand...

Awesome Dude!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've made my mind up.
White trousers.
Black shirt.
Pistachio Jumper.
White/Black "wave" Icons.

How cool will that look?????


Click to expand...

It'll look like the roly polys doing a Miami Vice skit...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			All forecasts are saying 16 degrees and very light (5mph) winds. Sounds like the perfect day for golf!
Just can't decide on my outfit.
Black or White Trousers?
Pinstripes or checks????
Damn.

PS. Only 5 sleeps


Click to expand...

I'm wearing my dunlop pins, just incase you were worrying about clashing


----------



## PieMan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm thinking a Borat mankini......................:mmm:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've made my mind up.
White trousers.
Black shirt.
White/Black "wave" Icons.

How cool will that look?????


Click to expand...

Same old same old then.
Do you actually own another shirt and pair of trousers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking at a number of wardrobe options at the moment. The patent blue and white icons are starting favourite at the moment although the red white and blue are looking nice and smart. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be wearig a grey suit because instead of being at Woburn I'll be at work.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Same old same old then.
Do you actually own another shirt and pair of trousers?
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed Bob.
It will be a different black shirt, a different pair of white trousers and a different pair of shoes.
And I didn't have the Pistachio jumper on that day, it was too hot.
Oh and I see you've been busy on photoshop again


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Oh and I see you've been busy on photoshop again


Click to expand...

What ?????


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 25, 2012)

Got out for 11 holes practice on or par 3 course this afternoon in the glorious sunshine. If Thursday's weather is anything like it was today (and the forecast points that way), we are all in for a treat, I'm sure :clap:

4 sleeps!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2012)

I own 2 golf outfits so it will be one of them with my brown saddle aql's! 

Bunch of tarts


----------



## Eejit (Mar 25, 2012)

Shorts on all weekend for golf here in Newquay, my golf was absolutely shocking so i reckon i am due a good round or three... ;0)


----------



## sev112 (Mar 25, 2012)

Uh-oh
Did the first gardening of the year, cutting grass, raking leaves, composting etc 
Back seized up and in agony for the rest of the day 
Hopefully mobile by Thur


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have done my final preparation, by painting the bathroom scary orange, and jet washing the patio. Practice? Pah!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have done my final preparation, by painting the bathroom scary orange, and jet washing the patio. Practice? Pah!
		
Click to expand...

Not many things more satisfying than a freshly jet washed patio!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Not many things more satisfying than a freshly jet washed patio!
		
Click to expand...

You need to get out more!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2012)

can;t be arsed trawling other threads, is it bacon rolls/coffee on arrival and lunch in between? need to sort my timings out if I am off not long after 8, failing that Maccy D's en route


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah there is bacon rolls from 7 and then lunch, pothing after the 2nd round though so will be a Smithy wrap up , prizes and then on our way.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 25, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			You need to get out more!!!
		
Click to expand...

 You're right, but don't knock it til you've tried it. I used to earn my drinking money that way as a kid! Maybe that was the appeal?!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2012)

cheers Scott, will be there for 7 then 

should be able to do it in 45 mins that time of the morning


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Yeah there is bacon rolls from 7 and then lunch, nothing after the 2nd round though so will be a Smithy wrap up , prizes and then on our way.
		
Click to expand...

And it will be a big lunch. Famous "Woburn carvery". Make sure you leave some room in your tum.
I will be getting to the club by about 7.00am.  
I have all the scorecards made up so all you need to do is make your way down to the 1st tee (Marquess course don't forget) at least 10 minutes before your tee off time as I want to take some piccies of the groups before they go off.
Did I mention that there are only 3 more sleeps?????????
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 26, 2012)

Il probably leave the white house to arrive for 7am, have a look around the pro shop, few tinnies of red bull and a little bit of a warm up...


----------



## Bratty (Mar 26, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Il probably leave the white house to arrive for 7am, have a look around the pro shop, few tinnies of red bull and a little bit of a warm up...
		
Click to expand...

I suggested to Steve (the owner of the White House) we'd be wanting breakfast around 06.15-06.30...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			And it will be a big lunch. Famous "Woburn carvery". Make sure you leave some room in your tum.
I will be getting to the club by about 7.00am.  
I have all the scorecards made up so all you need to do is make your way down to the 1st tee (Marquess course don't forget) at least 10 minutes before your tee off time as I want to take some piccies of the groups before they go off.
Did I mention that there are only 3 more sleeps?????????
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

I'll be there for around 7ish trying to resist the urge to use the range facilities (I usually play badly if I warm up on the range). 

Not sure what I'm looking forward to more, the golf or the carvery lunch. Is it all you can eat?


----------



## philly169 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bratty said:



			I suggested to Steve (the owner of the White House) we'd be wanting breakfast around 06.15-06.30...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have done my final preparation, by painting the bathroom scary orange
		
Click to expand...

Is this proof positive for Cobra's (not so) subliminal advertising?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Sounds like a plan.
		
Click to expand...

Early breakfast, and then a 2nd breakfast with a bacon bapl at 7, and then a carvery lunch (which is pretty good, I tried it out in December).


I think someone will be waddling round the golf course.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Is this proof positive for Cobra's (not so) subliminal advertising?
		
Click to expand...

I don't even like orange, but I guess if you pick up a can of paint called Mango, you know what you are going to get.

It is bright though.


----------



## vig (Mar 26, 2012)

Somewhere for you to blend in Murph when you're playing hide and seek in the house.

Only two more sleeps for me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 26, 2012)

I splashed out and upgraded to the "breakfast bag" from the Travelodge. Should keep me going for the 3 miles between the Travelodge and course until I can get me a bacon bap. 

I'll probably still be full from Wednesday night to be honest. Cheap/free meal in Las Iguanas for me. :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2012)

Two dozen Wilson DX3 Softs have just hit the doormat. Cushty.
I'll take one or two of them with me.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I think someone will be waddling round the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's not a very nice thing to say about me!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Remind me, which two courses are we playing again; is it the Marquess and Duchess? Need to know which two to download to the GPS...........not that it will make much difference after Crowborough last week!


----------



## sev112 (Mar 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Two dozen Wilson DX3 Softs have just hit the doormat. Cushty.
I'll take one or two of them with me.
		
Click to expand...

is that 1 or 2 dozen ?


----------



## Eejit (Mar 26, 2012)

Marquess first then Dukes according to Smufter, Pie man.... Just booked my Hotel for the Thursday night as i reckon i will be a bit knackered and might have a buggy for the 2nd 18 on Thursday... 
2 Sleeps ... ;0/


----------



## Captainron (Mar 26, 2012)

So excited! 3 sleeps for me. :clap:


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Eejit said:



			Marquess first then Dukes according to Smufter, Pie man.... Just booked my Hotel for the Thursday night as i reckon i will be a bit knackered and might have a buggy for the 2nd 18 on Thursday... 
2 Sleeps ... ;0/
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that. Now do I bother going down the range between now and then or not.......................! :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats two and a half sleeps for Smiffy - well if he sleeps like he did on the front 9 at Crowborough last week!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Thats two and a half sleeps for Smiffy - well if he sleeps like he did on the front 9 at Crowborough last week!
		
Click to expand...

I was biding my time Chris. I was like a Serengeti Lion and the two Pauls were the two Thomsons Gazelles I had been stalking for an hour or so. I was waiting for the right moment to pounce. 
It's called drama.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I was biding my time Chris. I was like a Serengeti Lion and the two Pauls were the two Thomsons Gazelles I had been stalking for an hour or so. I was waiting for the right moment to pounce. 
It's called drama.
		
Click to expand...


So, that made me he decoy then! Shoved out in the open for all too see. To keep the two Pauls calm and relaxed so that when you were ready to pounce I was not required to help?

Hang on a minute "Lennie the Lion", I shot 18 points on the back 9 (if it were stableford) with, if you recall, an eagle putt on the par 5! Smiffy old mate, there's more than one way to kill a gazelle (well, skin a rabbit actually, but that didn't sound right)

 Drama! it was more like "Downton Abbey"!!  ( But to be fair I did enjoy it)


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I was like a Serengeti Lion and the two Pauls were the two Thomsons Gazelles I had been stalking for an hour or so. I was waiting for the right moment to pounce. 
It's called drama.
		
Click to expand...



         Again


:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Hang on a minute "Lennie the Lion", I shot 18 points on the back 9 (if it were stableford) with, if you recall, an eagle putt on the par 5!
		
Click to expand...

Good job you didn't make the Eagle putt Chris. The opposition would have gone mad. That would have given you 6 points. You were getting 2 shots down there, weren't you????


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope your back's ok Chris


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2012)

haha, very subtle Bob


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2012)

If the banter is going to be like this then I absofrigginglutely cannot wait for thursday. I haven't seen a grown man cry for a while...:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I haven't seen a grown man cry for a while...
		
Click to expand...

May I introduce you to Bobmac?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			May I introduce you to Bobmac?


Click to expand...

Putz

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Putz

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
That's him.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Good job you didn't make the Eagle putt Chris. The opposition would have gone mad. That would have given you 6 points. You were getting 2 shots down there, weren't you????


Click to expand...


2 shots - you cheeky sod! I havn't had 2 shots anywhere since I was 57!





bobmac said:



			Hope your back's ok Chris
		
Click to expand...


Lots of Ralgex, hot baths and 5 trips to the osteopath - Smiffy is a little heavy aint he Bob?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 27, 2012)

2 SLEEPS! 

:whoo::whoo: :whoo:

Usually, when I'm looking forward to playing golf this much, I play like a total knob, I'm sure the same will be true come Thursday. :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like you guys will be having some fun. Feeling very left out now!! 

Shame about the weather taking a big turn for the worse on Wednesday night!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



2 SLEEPS! 

:whoo::whoo: :whoo:

Usually, when I'm looking forward to playing golf this much, I play like a total knob, I'm sure the same will be true come Thursday. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Looks like you guys will be having some fun. Feeling very left out now!! 

Shame about the weather taking a big turn for the worse on Wednesday night!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice try lad. Warm and clear all day long and I can't wait. The course should be in better shape than Cladia Sciffer in a swimsuit


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoken to the pro at Woburn and shorts are acceptable as long as they are tailored shorts and the socks you wear are visible. With the weather being set fair it could mean a few lads get their legs out on the day. Only issue is with the lunch. No trainers or golf shoes allowed so you would probably need to put trousers on to look all right.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Spoken to the pro at Woburn and shorts are acceptable as long as they are tailored shorts and the socks you wear are visible. With the weather being set fair it could mean a few lads get their legs out on the day. Only issue is with the lunch. No trainers or golf shoes allowed so you would probably need to put trousers on to look all right.
		
Click to expand...

If some of this lot are getting their legs out, I don't think getting changed for lunch will be an issue.. Most of us won't be able to stomach it after 18 holes looking at lengths of spaghetti poking out of their shorts...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

By the way, I haven't been this excited about a couple of rounds of golf since I started playing....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Spoken to the pro at Woburn and shorts are acceptable as long as they are tailored shorts and the socks you wear are visible.
		
Click to expand...


Oh you poor lot - I played with PN Wokingham (your captain) last week, and he wore shorts and he looked like a naughty schoolboy! Did remind me that I had chicken legs for dinner though!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Oh you poor lot - I played with PN Wokingham (your captain) last week, and he wore shorts and he looked like a naughty schoolboy! Did remind me that I had chicken legs for dinner though!
		
Click to expand...

Angus out of AC/DC type schoolboy or Baggie Trousers type schoolboy?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm so glad that I booked decent weather too.
There was never any doubt


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Angus out of AC/DC type schoolboy or Baggie Trousers type schoolboy?
		
Click to expand...



Jimmy Krankie I would say!


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Jimmy Krankie I would say!
		
Click to expand...

More like "sing Lofty"......:rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Jimmy Krankie I would say!
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

gents, Fundy has kindly offered the lend of a spare electric trolley on Thursday however, the batteries I was supposed to have from gibbo are a no go so does anyone on the off chance have a spare battery (18 or 36 holes - don't mind carrying for 18) they can lend me on Thursday? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



2 SLEEPS! 

:whoo::whoo: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 if you're playing in the warm up!!!......whoooooo....whoooooooo....:ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2012)

sod off Rick, am working tomorrow and to make it worse I have just had a txt to inform me my work location tomorrow is..... f'ing Luton!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Lol!

gents, Fundy has kindly offered the lend of a spare electric trolley on Thursday however, the batteries I was supposed to have from gibbo are a no go so does anyone on the off chance have a spare battery (18 or 36 holes - don't mind carrying for 18) they can lend me on Thursday? 

Many thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

What trolley is it for?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Lol!

gents, Fundy has kindly offered the lend of a spare electric trolley on Thursday however, the batteries I was supposed to have from gibbo are a no go so does anyone on the off chance have a spare battery (18 or 36 holes - don't mind carrying for 18) they can lend me on Thursday? 

Many thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

The offer of mine is still there if you need it. It's the Powakaddy/Hillbilly type connector though. I don't know what make of trolley fundy's spare one is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there a range or practice area we can use if we get there early?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633712

oh yeah, little bit of breeze aswell for the odd testing approach


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers chaps. Fundy tells me it's for a torberry connector but he has an adaptor for a "normal" battery, whatever that all means!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bit of preparation......


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2012)

pffft, I will be quizzing you over each hole then scott 

are iphone GPS apps allowed or is it an official comp


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cheers chaps. Fundy tells me it's for a torberry connector but he has an adaptor for a "normal" battery, whatever that all means!
		
Click to expand...

I just googled torberry connector and came up with the bit on the left. My battery takes the bit on the right so if this is the adaptor fundy has then we should be good to go.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			pffft, I will be quizzing you over each hole then scott 

are iphone GPS apps allowed or is it an official comp 

Click to expand...

I would imagine NOT allowed, but Smiffy will confirm.

Bratty has a Callaway GPS and I have a bushnell so dont worry, at least we will know the yardages !!:whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2012)

knowing them and hitting them are 2 different things


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking forward to this meet I just hope I don't play like a complete knob like I did today!

I'll be checking in at the travelodge about 6 o hopefully I'll see you boys there.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 27, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Looking forward to this meet I just hope I don't play like a complete knob like I did today!

I'll be checking in at the travelodge about 6 o hopefully I'll see you boys there.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be rocking up around 8 or 9 I would think. Fundy and Rick are coming out for a few be vies I believe so I'll drop them a line to find out where you all are.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I just googled torberry connector and came up with the bit on the left. My battery takes the bit on the right so if this is the adaptor fundy has then we should be good to go.





Click to expand...

Marvellous. I'm sure Fundy will be along to confirm. That would be great I so, really appreciate it mate. It's an 18 holer, right?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'll be rocking up around 8 or 9 I would think. Fundy and Rick are coming out for a few be vies I believe so I'll drop them a line to find out where you all are.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be checking in about 6 ish (actually, I'll be checking in at about 3, but im nipping off to the range up the road at Abbey Hill). A bit of food and a drink or 2 sounds good...


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I just googled torberry connector and came up with the bit on the left. My battery takes the bit on the right so if this is the adaptor fundy has then we should be good to go.





Click to expand...

I dont have an adaptor but have a battery lead that should fit on instead of the lead you have on a battery already


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Up early this morning cleaning my clubs before the drive up to Woburn later today.
The sweetspots needed some cleaning, they were filthy!! The toes and heels were absolutely immaculate though, as good as new.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2012)

I wish that I was going but sadly not to be, I hope that you all have a fabulous time


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

The sweetspots needed some cleaning, they were filthy!! The toes and heels were absolutely immaculate though, as good as new.
		
Click to expand...

I do wish you'd stop lending your clubs to Richardt


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I do wish you'd stop lending your clubs to Richardt
		
Click to expand...


So let's get this right............. Richardt is happy to play with poncy graphites with ladies iron headcovers?

It's enlightened times and I guess it's ok to show the feminine side?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

chrisd said:



			So let's get this right............. Richardt is happy to play with poncy graphites with ladies iron headcovers?

It's enlightened times and I guess it's ok to show the feminine side?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think he lent them to his daughter.
And just wait till you see the pics of Smiffy in his pink shirt


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2012)

bobmac said:



			And just wait till you see the pics of Smiffy in his pink shirt  

Click to expand...



Be fair Bob ... theres nothing wrong with colour co-ordination

a shirt colour that matches your eyes .... I hadn't gone that route myself but it does sound so right!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

One more sleep! Hopefully getting a round in at my gaff before I leave, might pop to DG for a new glove, stop at the misses for tea so hoping to get to the white house for 8/9.. Will do my swatting up at 7am tomorrow when I go for a spending sesh in the pro shop.

Need to mark up some balls, good thing is I have a couple of boxes of 333's from Srixon Shout waiting to be released.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2012)

same as you philly, ad333 are the ball for the day thanks to srixon 

gonna give my shoes a clean, iron my gear then a couple of beers and an early night ready for the 5 o'clock alarm


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			an early night ready for the 5 o'clock alarm 

Click to expand...

Luxury.
I'll be on the road before then


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2012)

its a fact that the older we get the less sleep we need Bob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a reminder......

*Handicap Certificates!!!

If you have one please can you remember to bring it with you. 
**
*


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2012)

oh bollox, too late for me to get one 

I thought it was only for Woodhall they were gonna be needed?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			oh bollox, too late for me to get one 

I thought it was only for Woodhall they were gonna be needed?
		
Click to expand...

Well that's you fecked then G1BBO!





Don't worry. When I sent in the players list I mentioned the fact that you didn't have a handicap. It won't be a problem. All they ask is that you "keep up with the pace of play" so as long as you don't come in with 10's and 11's on your card, you'll be alright.
You don't get this kind of service with other golf holiday companies


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2012)

well if I come in with 10's and 11's I know I will at least be ahead of you on the scoreboard


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just a reminder......

*Handicap Certificates!!!

If you have one please can you remember to bring it with you. 
**
*

Click to expand...

Really?

I could have got one - not sure I can this late?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			well if I come in with 10's and 11's I know I will at least be ahead of you on the scoreboard 

Click to expand...

You could be right G1BBO.
Unfortunately I don't score a point with a 10 on a par 3 off my handicap
:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Really?

I could have got one - not sure I can this late?
		
Click to expand...

Can you not print one off your clubs website??? I just have from mine.
I have also managed to print one off from my old club as well (don't know how, I left there 6 months ago!). I can bring a spare one if you like? The pro is not likely to notice that two R Smiths have handed one over, especially if we go in half an hour apart.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

Did realise we needed handicap cards, don't think il be able to get mine in time - il just show them my HDID stats


----------



## TXL (Mar 28, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Actually, I think he lent them to his daughter.
And just wait till you see the pics of Smiffy in his pink shirt    

Click to expand...

Wrong again Bob, I have it on good authority, (she told me) it was his wife that was using them


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You could be right G1BBO.
Unfortunately I don't score a point with a 10 on a par 3 off my handicap
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No, but you'll soon be getting a 6 net 4 on SI 1 if your handicap keeps going up


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2012)

I wasn't asked for a h/cap cert when I played there at Christmas.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I wasn't asked for a h/cap cert when I played there at Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

The way you were dressed they must have thought you were blind so wouldn't have done the grass any damage anway


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			The way you were dressed they must have thought you were blind so wouldn't have done the grass any damage anway


Click to expand...

Hahahahaha... I like this comment.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Marvellous. I'm sure Fundy will be along to confirm. That would be great I so, really appreciate it mate. It's an 18 holer, right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 18 holes.
It will probably do 27 ok, or if you wanted to 'nurse' it round you might get 36 from it. I have done before but it's touch and go and you have to push it a bit on the flat and coast downhill.




fundy said:



			I dont have an adaptor but have a battery lead that should fit on instead of the lead you have on a battery already
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused now, and you've probably left already so I'll just bring it and trust you know what you're doing. 
The battery doesn't have a lead on it, just a slot that takes the bit on the right in the picture.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Yes, 18 holes.
It will probably do 27 ok, or if you wanted to 'nurse' it round you might get 36 from it. I have done before but it's touch and go and you have to push it a bit on the flat and coast downhill.




I'm confused now, and you've probably left already so I'll just bring it and trust you know what you're doing. 
The battery doesn't have a lead on it, just a slot that takes the bit on the right in the picture.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why he didn't just take up Eejits offer of his wife's gokart????


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope he's not left yet Gary, he only lives 10 minutes away , he'll be a bit early! 

Cheers though, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work and I'll carry, not the end of the world, but I'm likely to be wearing on the back 9 in the afternoon, just don't want to start playing like (more of) a knob if I can help it!


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm confused now, and you've probably left already so I'll just bring it and trust you know what you're doing. 
The battery doesn't have a lead on it, just a slot that takes the bit on the right in the picture.[/QUOTE]

Does it not have a positive and negative terminal that you can get at? If not then the lead I have is no good


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I don't know why he didn't just take up Eejits offer of his wife's gokart????


Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			The way you were dressed they must have thought you were blind so wouldn't have done the grass any damage anway


Click to expand...

I was dressed in black. Goretex. It was hosing down. All day. Non stop.

Still loved it though, and there are not many golf courses I would say that about.

I am starting to look forward to this. I played something similar to golf last night, (not quite golf, but defo similar), and only lost the one ball. This is a huge improvement over recent times. I even started to get my draw back, which had gone awol for months.

They have murdered the greens at my place. Has any one checked the status at Woburn?


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

strange time to be touching the greens with zero rain forecast for the next week or so


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			They have murdered the greens at my place. Has any one checked the status at Woburn?
		
Click to expand...

I checked a couple of weeks ago Murph and was assured that no maintenance off the greens was planned for the end of March. I was told that only "general" maintenance would be going on and that the courses would be immaculate.
How's that?
xxx


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

you up here already smiffy or cutting it fine on the journey?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I don't know why he didn't just take up Eejits offer of his wife's gokart????


Click to expand...

Oh feck. I completely forgot about this! I bet he's left now, hasn't he?  

Infact, I know he's left because he was heading to Leicester last night to watch Leicester V Forest.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2012)

fundy said:



			Does it not have a positive and negative terminal that you can get at? If not then the lead I have is no good
		
Click to expand...

This is what mine looks like.







I've never taken it out of the bag so no idea what the actual battery looks like. I just fit the connector into the slot you see in this pic.

I'll have a look tonight. Would you expect to be able to get to the terminals with it out of the bag?


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

I can on all the batteries ive used before, but never used a hillbilly battery before


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

fundy said:



			you up here already smiffy or cutting it fine on the journey?
		
Click to expand...

Decided not to play this afternoon, three rounds in two days would do my old knees in to be honest.
Just finishing any packing I have, time for a shower and nip down to get my ears lowered before I crack off at about 2 this afternoon. 
Should get to the B&B around 6'ish just in time for a natter with Dermot before heading out this evening for a couple of G&T's.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry about all this Gents .

If I had the room in my house, I would just buy my own!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Oh feck. I completely forgot about this! I bet he's left now, hasn't he? 

Click to expand...

He has indeed. I just rung him to find out if he had taken his wife's GoKart on the "offchance" but unfortunately not. Apparantly she is having problems with the battery so it wouldn't have done you any good anyway Geezer.
I expect you will be able to hire PowaKaddies up there though


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

I can put all my stuff in a carry bag and you can borrow my GoKart if you want???


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			He has indeed. I just rung him to find out if he had taken his wife's GoKart on the "offchance" but unfortunately not. Apparantly she is having problems with the battery so it wouldn't have done you any good anyway Geezer.
I expect you will be able to hire PowaKaddies up there though
		
Click to expand...

I did just think about them having trolley hire. As I said, it's not the end of the world, I just don't fancy being knackered in the afternoon especially as my back's a bit sore at the mo. 

I feel pretty awful for messing Fundy, Gary and Gibbo around!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I can put all my stuff in a carry bag and you can borrow my GoKart if you want???
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous. I'm more than happy to carry, but as I'd said previously, as it's an expensive day, I want to get the most from the courses if I can, rather than hacking around and not enjoying it at all (there's obviously the chance this will happen anyway, even with a trolley! )


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I can put all my stuff in a carrier bag and you can borrow my GoKart if you want???
		
Click to expand...


Just amended for you Rob


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just a reminder......

*Handicap Certificates!!!

If you have one please can you remember to bring it with you. 
**
*

Click to expand...

I hope they accept fax copies :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh well. That's it. Showered, changed and just about to hop in the car. See some of you this evening and the rest of you in the morning. Safe journeys up all.
Rob


----------



## Warbur (Mar 28, 2012)

Enjoy your time there chaps.

Just a thought - I'd recommend having soft spikes in your shoes. I've played the Dukes a few times and the path down from the tee to green (on the 3rd) is rather steep and I could barely keep on my feet in metal spikes - particularly whilst trying to hold the trolley back. It was bad enough in soft spikes! Granted i last played there in November but it was a dry day.

If anyone in your group is in a buggy I'd suggest you rest the trolley against the back of that as you go down (and get them to go slow of course).

I look forward to hearing which side of the split fairway you go for on the Marquess 7th. If you go to the right (shorter route) and you're a big hitter then think twice before taking the big dog - one of our group ran out of fairway and it wasn't a nice 2nd shot!


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a great time everyone. I look forward to reading all about it!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 28, 2012)

Warbur said:



			I look forward to hearing which side of the split fairway you go for on the Marquess 7th. If you go to the right (shorter route) and you're a big hitter then think twice before taking the big dog - one of our group ran out of fairway and it wasn't a nice 2nd shot!
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played it, I intended using the right-hand side, but ended up down the left!


----------



## Warbur (Mar 28, 2012)

I intended going for the right though maybe not quite as far right as I ended up . You don't get many shouts of fore round there but my playing partners gave it all they're worth b*****ds!

The halfway house on the Marquess was a thing of beauty though :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im going for a 5k run, some tea and be at the bnb for 7.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 28, 2012)

I've just got home from work so I'll be arriving about 830 ish. Hopefully see you boys at the mk central travelodge for a beer or two.

Have a safe journey men.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm here now. The weathers great, burger king has been visited, now it's time for a nap before an hour at the range.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll be arriving around the same time as Stuart, there's a wetherspoon's around the corner it would seem - might be a good meeting place? Or there's plenty of restaurant/bars in The Hub about a mile away (where I'll be eating dinner).


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2012)

Flipping heck! I go to work for 8 hours and come back to 5 pages of posts today. Anyone would think we were excited or something! 

I am!!  Making my way to Leicester tonight and up early to meet all you clowns.....

:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'll be arriving around the same time as Stuart, there's a wetherspoon's around the corner it would seem - might be a good meeting place? Or there's plenty of restaurant/bars in The Hub about a mile away (where I'll be eating dinner).
		
Click to expand...

Jon, managed to get the t-bar off so now it's just 2 terminals, 1 on each end of the side of the battery. Hopefully fundy can work his magic from there.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Flipping heck! I go to work for 8 hours and come back to 5 pages of posts today. Anyone would think we were excited or something! 

I am!!  Making my way to Leicester tonight and up early to meet all you clowns.....

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We're leaving from Leicester about 6am hopefully if Bob's alarm clock wakes him up 

If you see a (dirty) yellow Seat Leon with black wheels it could be us.  :whoo:

Really can't wait now. New putter, new(ish) clubs, new swing. What can possibly go wrong!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

Going to bed soonish to get up at crap o'clock to make my way


----------



## sev112 (Mar 28, 2012)

i've got a Pilates class to go to before bed ! 

And i've even decided to polish my shoes for the day


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

sev112 said:



			And i've even decided to polish my shoes for the day
		
Click to expand...

You know it makes sense.

Smiffy will be doing clean shoe patrol


----------



## vig (Mar 28, 2012)

If anyone is in MK we are in wetherspoons nowt


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is the wetherspoons? Give me 20 and I'll be there.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive just touched down at the white house.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Ive just touched down at the white house.
		
Click to expand...

Has Smiffy gone to bed yet


----------



## philly169 (Mar 28, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Has Smiffy gone to bed yet 

Click to expand...

It is very quiet! I'm ready to sleep myself!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2012)

right bed is calling, alarm clock set
shoes cleaned - check
trolley battery charged - check
clubs cleaned - check
loads of balls - check
plenty of ciggies - check

thats me all set

night folks and cya in the morning


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just come back from Bangladeshi curry house, and having a good night Stella with the cat. Probably regret the curry come tomorrow.

Got one of the shortest journeys, but still getting up at 5.30. I'm not sure I understand why. Seemed like a good idea when I set the alarm.

Clubs etc packed, funereal clothing laid out, see people tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a good day guys, and look forward to reading all the tall tales.


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2012)

update from the evening in Milton Keynes.........copius amounts of beer drunk in Weatherspoons.......Smiffy greeting everyone as they arrived with "hi I'm Homer"...... 

Stuart arrived from Liverpool with the most obvious Scouse accent you have ever heard and Graham saying "where are you from"?..... :rofl:

off to Las Iguanas for an authentic Mexican where Aztec knew the (fit) manageress.........grub was fantastic....the chicken wings described as "warning-- seriously hot" were as described.........

Eejit's chicken skewer was Sans chicken!!........

brilliant night ...everyone on good form..........really looking forward to tomorrow........


----------



## bobmac (Mar 29, 2012)

It's tomorrow.:whoo:
I set 2 alarms for 4.15.........
I needn't have bothered.
Hope everyone has a great day and enjoys the courses.
Look forward to meeting some old names but new faces.
Let the fun start




I mean, what can possibly go wrong?
:fore:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 29, 2012)

Where abouts is everyone meeting?


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope you all have a great day. Weather will be kind so no excuses for not scoring well. Play well guys and have a lot of fun.


----------



## The19thHole (Mar 29, 2012)

Iâ€™m well Jel of them today in this glorious sunshine :-(


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking forward to reports of great play and individual disasters, eagles and triple bogeys, miracle saves and shocking bad luck stories.
And don't foregt to include what life is like in the trees.

Oh yes, and how many Region 3 won by.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 29, 2012)

I wont spoil it


----------



## RichardC (Mar 29, 2012)

Home and im fecked 

Good night.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 29, 2012)

My pediction is that Smiffy took it with a birdie up the last for a 36/34 total of 70!


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			My pediction is that Smiffy took it with a birdie up the last for a 36/34 total of 70!

Click to expand...


Have you been drinking again ?


----------



## RichardC (Mar 29, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			My pediction is that Smiffy took it with a birdie up the last for a 36/34 total of 70!

Click to expand...

I was witness to a great battle between Smiffy and Bobmac. 

I will let one of them tell the story , and Captainron is an animal


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am absolutely fooked, 36 holes and my feet do not go in tandem 

It was a great day in very good company, hit and miss golf (on my part) and a few laughs along the way.

GM meets, you gotta love em


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2012)

Got home about 30mins ago had shower and I'm off to bed proper knackered.

Thanks to smiffy for organising a great day from the bacon barns to the weather everything was great.

Peace


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 29, 2012)

jeez you must have fair motored up there!!!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Got home about 30mins ago had shower and I'm off to bed proper knackered.

Thanks to smiffy for organising a great day from the bacon barns to the weather everything was great.

Peace
		
Click to expand...

At least I can understand what you type!!..:rofl:



Stuart......it was great meeting you........top bloke!...:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Some steroid abusing monster hitter won the longest drive pm. Half a swing apparently, held off the release for a bit of accuracy.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Johnny Cash lookalike by all accounts 'The man in black'


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2012)

rickg said:



			At least I can understand what you type!!..:rofl:



Stuart......it was great meeting you........top bloke!...:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Haha your fake tan looked good with your morning attire!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Some steroid abusing monster hitter won the longest drive pm. Half a swing apparently, held off the release for a bit of accuracy.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?............. Did EVERYONE ELSE miss the fairway? :mmm:


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha your fake tan looked good with your morning attire!
		
Click to expand...

oi!! I got my "tan" from being sent down t'pit and up t'chimneys when I were just a lad.......:ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Seriously?............. Did EVERYONE ELSE miss the fairway? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It was quite narrow once you got down to 270, so yes, apparently so. I was the only one. Not my fault this hole was chosen. Down wind, down hill, hard fairways, past the windmill etc. suited a fader of the ball too. Some one who nudges it down there.

Me!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2012)

Well done Chris... the short stuff is always the place to be... so I've heard 

No one writing a match report or posting scores?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It was quite narrow once you got down to 270, so yes, apparently so. I was the only one. Not my fault this hole was chosen. Down wind, down hill, hard fairways, past the windmill etc. suited a fader of the ball too. Some one who nudges it down there.

Me!
		
Click to expand...

Proper gutted as mine was only a yard behind yours. I reckon mine hit the marker post and bounced back. 

Fantastic day, and great to meet you all. The course chewed me up and spit me out but the banter was great and rick's chicken wings were spicy as hell.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 29, 2012)

I am stiffer than a schoolboy in a sex shop. Time to hit Club Duvet with DJ Pillow.

Had an awesome time andcan't wait for Smiffy to announce next years event.....


----------



## philly169 (Mar 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It was quite narrow once you got down to 270, so yes, apparently so. I was the only one. Not my fault this hole was chosen. Down wind, down hill, hard fairways, past the windmill etc. suited a fader of the ball too. Some one who nudges it down there.

Me!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both know I had longest drive for atleast 1 minute...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely ruined but a top notch 24+ hours.

Great night last night to kick things off. And from the moment we pulled in the driveway this morning, the Woburn experience was nothing short of incredible..

Great morning round with PieMan, blue wolf and Homer with plenty of craic and banter....PieMan and I were challenged by Rick and his Grandad (TXL) at lunch so we took them on in the afternoon round. Played like an utter bell end with my iron play all day and we were 3 down with 4 to play, but clawed it back to AS heading down the last (we found some form from somewhere!) and finished them off in style to win 1up. (Pre-cursor to Woodhall next month I think!)...Belter of a round with abuse, flatulence, moaning (from Rick...on every hole...after every shot), and the occasional good golf shot....and a total bonus that it was on The Duke's - a very special course IMO. 

Massive thanks to Rob (again) for such a superbly organised day, couldn't have been any better. Was great to meet people for the first time and to see some old faces and congrats to all the prize winners.

Special mention to Fundy who sadly had to go home after the morning round.  Hope you're feeling better mate. 

Must sleep now, can barely function. Hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Belter of a round with abuse, flatulence, moaning (from Rick...on every hole...after every shot).
		
Click to expand...

I was moaning about the constant flatulence!! :blah:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			I was moaning about the constant flatulence!! :blah:
		
Click to expand...

True enough! Looking forward to the re-match mate!


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			True enough! Looking forward to the re-match mate!
		
Click to expand...

.....can't wait..........you're toast!! :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Great to play with you too Aztecs. Homer was a star all day despite suffering from severe man flu. Pieman is a beast with a driver in his hands. And Sev & Spiral are a great couple of guys. Gutted I couldn't stay long after the golf, but I wanted to get back before the kids fell asleep. I even took the M6 toll just to get back to my Stella, I mean kids.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Been back a couple of hours now. Spent all my time so far uploading pics from the day, in the Pictures section of the forum now.

What a great day.

Beautiful courses, fantastic weather, great company, good food. What more could you ask for.

The courses had a good mix of holes, and seemed relatively easy to score on until you went a bit wayward then you could leak shots like there's no tomorrow. I'd definitely like to have another crack at a few of the holes again.

Thanks to RobC, Stuart_C and Eejit for 2 very enjoyable rounds, Smiffy as always for a smoothly run ship, Murph for the loan of the battery, and EVERYONE for a superb day. The courses are one thing, but the people from this forum make the days what they are.
Anyone umming and ahhing about whether or not to join in.... DO IT!!

As everyone else is appearing to do I'm going to leave the results to the hostess with the mostest, but I'll just say his predictions could rival Mystic Meg!

See you at Woodhall!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I was witness to a great battle between Smiffy and Bobmac.
		
Click to expand...

What a bloody match, absolutely fantastic game and went right to the wire.
I started really badly, was trying to murder the ball and swinging too  fast...blobbed the first two holes and only took a point off the 3rd!  Three down after 3 and not looking good. Traded blows on the next 4 or 5  holes but I got to the turn 4 down, having only scored 10 stableford  points and thought this was going to be the drubbings of all drubbings.  Then something clicked. I found my game again! Despite blobbing the very  tricky par 4 12th hole, (whoever decided that was SI 15 needs their  head examined!), I amassed 22 points on the back playing the other 8  holes one over gross! I'd managed to get the match back to all square by  17 and courtesy of canning a superb 40' putt on the last for a birdie  went in to lunch 1 up! I don't think Bob realised what had hit him! He  was playing good golf, I don't think he missed a fairway all morning.
Had some lunch and started the second 18, I can't remember how it  happened but by about the 7th hole I somehow found myself 3 up. Then Bob  notched it up a gear and had 3 birdies in the space of a five hole run  to go 2 up himself. Played a lovely par 3, I put the ball to about four  feet and thought I had got it back only for him to put his inside me for  a "gimme" birdie again! I now found myself 3 down with 4 to play. But I  wouldn't give up. I somehow managed to get it back to dormy 1 down and  hit a nice drive down 18. But Bob hit a better one and only left himself  a flick with a wedge. I played my 9 iron in and it landed pin high  leaving me a 10 foot putt for birdie. I went for it, ran it past but  honestly didn't think Bob was going to miss his because he had been  inside me for two. I dollied the return and made 5 thinking I had lost  but Bob also 3 putted. If I had canned that little tiddler we would have  ended up all square. But it was a great game and I honestly didn't mind  handing the tenner over to him. I was really pleased with the way I was  hitting the ball, OK I hit a few horrors but that back 9 in the morning  was some of the best golf I have played in years. And my 22 points on  the back 9 secured me second prize in the Stableford comp winning me  Â£30.00!!
I'm bloody knackered though.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

Just like to add what a fantastic day it was. Weather was absolutely glorious, and the courses were a delight, especially the Dukes. I don't think we could have chosen a better venue. It was perfect.
Really good to play with RichardC again, and Bobmac, and to meet and play with Captain Ron. Big lad, hits the ball a country mile and great company. It was great to meet up with old mates again, and to put some faces to forum names at last.
Got home about 10.30 last night, absolutely knackered. Stiff as a board, can hardly walk this morning but hopefully a nice hot shower will sort me out.
I hope everybody enjoyed the day as much as I did, and I will be booking it up again for next year, for around the same date. The weather helped, but I don't think we could have played those two courses in better condition even later in the year.
Cheers everybody.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Then something clicked. I found my game again!
		
Click to expand...


After the same story last week ....... can I suggest that you find a 9 hole course (best make sure it's a back 9 one)


Oooo I wish I had put my name down it sound like a real belter of a meet. You deserve all the credit you get Rob!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2012)

Massive thanks to Rob (again) for such a superbly organised day,  couldn't have been any better. Was great to meet people for the first  time and to see some old faces and congrats to all the prize winners.
		
Click to expand...

What he said




			What a great day.

Beautiful courses, fantastic weather, great company, good food. What more could you ask for.
		
Click to expand...

What he said




			Just like to add what a fantastic day it was. Weather was absolutely  glorious, and the courses were a delight, especially the Dukes. I don't  think we could have chosen a better venue. It was perfect.
		
Click to expand...

What he said

Just a V-Ery good day 
Thanks to Gary for the lift and well played AGAIN
Thanks for the company Richard and Captain Caveman (Ron)
And to Smiffy...what can I say...
A great comeback in the morning followed by more great golf in the PM 
In the end, a fair result as I was comfortably ahead for the majority of the day (except when I was 4 down) 

And a huge 'THANK YOU' to the prizewinners who donated the winnings to Help the Heroes.....top geezers.
Here's to next year :cheers:

Oh, I nearly forgot..............


----------



## gjbike (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for organizing a great day Smiffy, sorry that I had to leave early, nice to meet phill 169, murphthemog, and Fundy well done murph on the longest driver was that the only fairway you hit all day, thanks again for a great day.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 30, 2012)

well I am up for work just about and my feet feel like someone has taken a cheese grater to them!

had a restless night as I was haunted by recollections of the Dukes.... on the green to 12ft then a 4 putt for a blob - V-easy time me thinks 

(thanks Murph for reminding me I look like my avatar.... was it a compliment  )


----------



## TXL (Mar 30, 2012)

What a great day out   Huge thanks to the organising maestro Smiffy, not only were the courses a good challenge, you actually managed to get the weather sorted as well.

Even though my golf was in the main total rubbish, I had a great time. As always the GM folks are great company both on and off the course. Many thanks to sev112, spiral and Rickg for your company in the morning round, and Rickg, Pieman and Aztecs in the afternoon. In prefer to refer to Rick's constant "moaning" as his running commentary   Just wish he would listen to himself - I mean, when you hear "should have taken the xx club, what a *******!" for the 50th time you would have thought he would have got the hint that his decision making was a bit suspect 

Congrat to all the winners, I think in a way we were all winners for deciding to join in. Great day Rob, looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

TXL said:



			I prefer to refer to Rick's constant "moaning" as his running commentary 

Click to expand...

I know what you mean.....i've always talked to myself about my shots......think it's time to try and "internalise" those thoughts.....I know I'm doing it but can't seem to help it......definitely going to work on it hard over the next few weeks...............:thup:


----------



## RichardC (Mar 30, 2012)

A big thanks to Smiffy for organising yet another fantastic day's golf.

It was great watching Smiffy play like a knob, then a pro, then a knob again and then almost like a pro 

Bobmac was like "PingMan" with his driving and Captain Iron may as well have scaffold poles in his irons 

As others have said it was great to see the usual suspects and a lot of new faces and I doubt the day could have been any better.


----------



## rob2 (Mar 30, 2012)

That was blinding!

Days like that remind me why I play this great game. Lovely courses played with some smashing blokes. Top day.

Thanks to my playing partners Stuart C, Eejit and the legend that is Region3 who plays "proper" golf. Nice to see a ball being hit like it is supposed to be.

Already looking forward to my next meet at Camberley Heath.

Smiffy, thanks for organising it mate. I know it can sometimes be a bind but we all appreciate it :thup:

Rob2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2012)

First of all, if you are feeling a little bit sniffly and unwell this morning blame Fundy and not me (hope you got home ok matey and aren't too bad today). Not much more to add apart from a huge thanks to Smiffy and to all the guys I played with especially Bluewolf who had to suffer 36 holes of me coughing and wheezing my way round.

Not sure how I managed 3rd place in the morning other than it just seemed to click without trying to do anything differently. However felt dog rough at lunch (even refused a sweet) and by the 3rd on the Dukes I was in a mess and my golf went downhill rapidly. A real shame as the Dukes was a glorious place to play and I can't wait until Smiffy sorts next year out so I can play it again and enjoy it a lot more. 

Got home about 9.30 last night and was in bed asleep by 10.00. At work to day in a zombie like state but just need to get through the day and can get some serious zzzzzz's in. It was great to see old and new faces and I can't wait to do it again at TXL's gaff in June


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2012)

Would like to add my thanks to Smiffy for the organisation and for what of the day I was able to enjoy. Was great to meet up with some old faces and put names to some new, especially Philly and GJMike who had to put up with me in the morning. Ive left Murph out of this list as I believe he was the lurgy carrier (only kidding Chris will be good to meet up in the near future). Still not sure how he won a longest drive comp though, maybe thats why he gave me the bug lol


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2012)

For the poor sods who were working yesterday, is anybody going to post the results?

A few big hints have been dropped but it would be nice to know who actually won........   the wooden spoon oo:


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Just want to add a big thanks to Fundy for the use of his spare room on Wednesday night and to his missus for running us into town.....hope you're feeling better Steve.......


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2012)

No worries Rick, was good fun. I'll survive, though just scratched from tomorrows comp as well. On the plus side I may have lost a few lbs the last 24 hrs


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			I know what you mean.....i've always talked to myself about my shots......think it's time to try and "internalise" those thoughts.....I know I'm doing it but can't seem to help it......definitely going to work on it hard over the next few weeks...............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

At least you didn't decide to hit your 3 wood when your ball was sitting in a hole when you couldn't reach the green anyway...oh wait...


Getting up for work this morning was insanely difficult and my day was only made worse by arriving at work finding none of the stuff I'd delegated to people to do yesterday had not been done. :angry: 

Still smiling at such a great day yesterday. 

Looking forward to getting some much needed practice in over the next few weeks and getting ready for Woodhall.

Hope I can afford next year's meet, would love to have another pop at it.


----------



## Laughing Gravy (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds a brilliant day and the photos whet the appetite for sure. Hope to be there next year.

What timing aswell!  Getting it in on the last day of our summer


----------



## The19thHole (Mar 30, 2012)

gutted I missed this. Sounds like a great day out. 

Bloody work! :sbox:

Iâ€™m so looking forward to Camberley


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			At least you didn't decide to hit your 3 wood when your ball was sitting in a hole when you couldn't reach the green anyway...oh wait...

Click to expand...

Ah yes...thanks for reminding me.....I'd forgotten about that!!....the single most stupid decision in the history of club selection...........especially as I decided halfway through the downswing that i probably ought to hit down on it to get it out of the divot.......inspired..........ne:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			Ah yes...thanks for reminding me.....I'd forgotten about that!!....the single most stupid decision in the history of club selection...........especially as I decided halfway through the downswing that i probably ought to hit down on it to get it out of the divot.......inspired..........ne:
		
Click to expand...

Strike was pure! Just directionally impaired. Shame the tree got in the way, you'd probably have had a good shot in from the 8th fairway.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a great day - realy gutted I couln'd come after being stuck in London in the office with 22 degrees a light breeze and sun outside - couldn't imagine better golfing weather in the peak of summer!

Congratulations to all the winners, whoever they are!!!ne:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners, whoever they are!!!
		
Click to expand...

RickG and Gary, both of who donated their dosh to H4H 

:clap:


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			RickG and Gary, both of who donated their dosh to H4H 

:clap:
		
Click to expand...


No surprise there then. 

Well done lads for the donation to H4H, and to Rob2. Sounds like a great day, which might be hard to top, especially for March.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			For the poor sods who were working yesterday, is anybody going to post the results?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know them all, and I'm hazy on some, but...

*Morning (Marquess)*
1st ... RickG (34)
2nd ... Smiffy??
3rd ... Homer (32)
Nearest Pin ...
Longest Drive ... PieMan?

*Afternoon (Dukes)*
1st ...  (37)
2nd ... Stuart_C (32)
3rd ...
Nearest Pin ...
Longest Drive ... Murph?

As for the wooden spoon I can't help you. I heard a few horror stories but not sure who was lowest.

Today's attempt at being helpful. If you ever play the Dukes and miss the 13th green right, just take an unplayable and put another ball down straight away. _(It's pic 25 of 28 of the ones I posted in the pictures thread)._

From the fairway where you play your approach from (I was 220yds out) it looks like a nice gentle dip to the right of the green. It isn't. It's a 1 in 3 (at least) mountain that I wish I'd never tried to play out from. If you don't get all the way to the top of it the ball is coming back past you and you'll be deeper in it.

If you don't heed my advice, for the love of god whatever you do, don't try to take your trolley down there with you especially if the battery doesn't quite sit properly on the trolley!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I don't know them all, and I'm hazy on some, but...

*Morning (Marquess)*
1st ... RickG (34)
2nd ... Smiffy??
3rd ... Homer (32)
Nearest Pin ...
Longest Drive ... PieMan?

*Afternoon (Dukes)*
1st ...  (37)
2nd ... Stuart_C (32)
3rd ...
Nearest Pin ...
Longest Drive ... Murph?

As for the wooden spoon I can't help you. I heard a few horror stories but not sure who was lowest.

Today's attempt at being helpful. If you ever play the Dukes and miss the 13th green right, just take an unplayable and put another ball down straight away. _(It's pic 25 of 28 of the ones I posted in the pictures thread)._

From the fairway where you play your approach from (I was 220yds out) it looks like a nice gentle dip to the right of the green. It isn't. It's a 1 in 3 (at least) mountain that I wish I'd never tried to play out from. If you don't get all the way to the top of it the ball is coming back past you and you'll be deeper in it.

If you don't heed my advice, for the love of god whatever you do, don't try to take your trolley down there with you especially if the battery doesn't quite sit properly on the trolley!!!  

Click to expand...

 As in the hole that has absolutely NO fairway because it all slopes off down to the right into a black hole? My tee shot was down the left and I blocked myself out and had to try and shape it round the trees on the left. I was two yards too much to the right, but thank god it found the bunker on the front right of the green!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 As in the hole that has absolutely NO fairway because it all slopes off down to the right into a black hole? My tee shot was down the left and I blocked myself out and had to try and shape it round the trees on the left. I was two yards too much to the right, but thank god it found the bunker on the front right of the green!
		
Click to expand...

This one?








If I go back again next year, everything over 1pt is a bonus!


----------



## TXL (Mar 30, 2012)

Region3 said:



			This one?








If I go back again next year, everything over 1pt is a bonus!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what the problem is here, Rickg had a birdie putt from just past the hole, and I had one from just short. What "black hole" ??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep, that's the one. Great hole for spectators, I'm sure!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 30, 2012)

I will now announce who came last..... ME (I think)
not in the morning as had a storming front 9 for 17 points then the wheels fell of for the rest of the day. 9 points on the back 9 for a 26 point tally on the Marquess.

The Dukes was a round to forget, 9 measly points with 11 blobs 
my inability to putt, chip and even a few air shots. Ahh well had a great blast with my playing partners Bratty, ScottDJ1 and Vig (at least I think it was Vig as they changed groups ). Despite the crap golf on my behalf we still had a few chuckles. Not sure about Vig's drive on 18, lets just say it was wind assisted


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			oi!! I got my "tan" from being sent down t'pit and up t'chimneys when I were just a lad.......:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Haha I thought you got it free with your attire!


I forgot to mention my playing partners Rob, Dermott and Gary thanks for putting up with me for 36 holes, I had a great day.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I thought you got it free with your attire!


I forgot to mention my playing partners Rob, Dermott and Gary thanks for putting up with me for 36 holes, I had a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Did they understand a word you were saying all day?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Did they understand a word you were saying all day? 

Click to expand...

Haha probably not!


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2012)

This was my first GM meet, and what a superb day out it was. Super venue, super weather and especially great company from the GM forum-ers in whose groups I was playing. Many thanks to RickG, TXL and Seve112 for a great round and plenty of laughs over the Marquess Course in the morning. Ditto in the afternoon over the Dukes when Sev112 and I were joined by Homer and Bluewolf. 

I loved the Marquess Course and went into lunch a happy camper, but the Dukes in the afternoon topped it: what a super course! Everything was right about the day, and I had a minor brush with glory as I staked my claim (for a while at least) as nearest the pin on the 3rd in the afternoon.

Of course, many thanks to Smiffy for organising the day. Looking forward to my next one!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

Spiral said:



			I had a minor brush with glory as I staked my claim (for a while at least) as nearest the pin on the 3rd in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Had to laugh at that hole. We were the last group out and were waiting to tee off whilst watching the group in front (which included Pieman and RickG) putting on that green. I watched Pieman putt and his ball seemed to slow up perfectly but then it kept rolling and rolling past the hole. Bloody hell, that putt was quick from above the hole.
When they cleared the green I was undecided on what club to hit, so flicked a nice little 8 iron into the breeze which hung in the air and plopped down about 6 feet above the hole. Bobmac followed me and hit the same sort of shot, his ball landing about the same distance away to the left of the pin. Cameron (CaptRon) then hit a glorious wedge that was all over the hole and pitched perfectly, just inside the nearest the pin marker. Then RichardC hit the best of the lot and it was difficult to tell who was actually closest between the two of them. In the end, using the flagstick as a measuring tool it was decided that Richards ball was a gnats cock closer to the hole than Camerons.
Me to putt first, and as I say, having seen Piemans putt I knew it was quick. I literally nudged the ball down the slope and it trundled and trundled for what seemed ages before dropping in for a birdie two. What followed then was a comedy as errors as the other three all three putted to walk off with bogey fours!
I tried not to laugh. Honestly!!
:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats to Bob for beating Smiffy... we'd never have heard the end of it otherwise! 







Sounds like you had a great match and you hardly halved a hole all day!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried not to laugh. Honestly!!
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's a relief Smiffy. I thought you were going to tell everyone the story about how you had not one but 2 practice swings IN the margin of a water hazard    
My hole I think


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Congrats to Bob for beating Smiffy... we'd never have heard the end of it otherwise! 







Sounds like you had a great match and you hardly halved a hole all day!
		
Click to expand...

It was a good hard fought match right to the last green.
A word to anyone playing against him in the future... the old coot never gives up.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			That's a relief Smiffy. I thought you were going to tell everyone the story about how you had not one but 2 practice swings IN the margin of a water hazard    
My hole I think







Click to expand...

It was hot. And my brain was hurting!!
Don't know what the bloody hell I was thinking about there but to be fair.....once I realised what I'd done I did call myself on it! 
I said it yesterday but I'll say it again. That hole has got to be the hardest stroke index 15 par 4 hole I've ever played. Margin for error was so small, next year I'll play it differently. Nice little 4 iron off the tee to lay up to the water and an easy 8 iron on.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 30, 2012)

oh it's sooooo nice when people put pics up of trouble holes that you treated as a pitch and putt course 

Well organised Smiffy, i personally thought Sunningdale was stuck in the middle ages but it seemed like a few modern chappies out there, although i thought we were in trouble when that youngster in the multicoloured outfit took his socks off on one hole  - i thought these old clubs were sticklers for standards 


P.S.  For those of you who weren't there, answers on a postcode as to who had the balls to write "KNOB" on the ball of the biggest South African in the world while it was nestling on the adjacent tee box

Great company - must admit i didnt think any of the ladies of the forum were playing, but Sprial and I were paired off with them for the morning round.  They seemed allright, but were in their own little private world chatting away.  Must admit i thought they were a little "Butch" . but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

sev112 said:



			P.S.  For those of you who weren't there, answers on a postcode as to who had the balls to write "KNOB" on the ball of the biggest South African in the world while it was nestling on the adjacent tee box
.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Smiffy's.......good job CaptainRon has a sense of humour...........:whoo:
I'm sure the orange sharpie will wear off in time.............


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2012)

Region3 said:



			This one?








If I go back again next year, everything over 1pt is a bonus!
		
Click to expand...

I was another to go right. First chip from the bottom of the hill didn't make it and ran a further 15 foot past me and into more crap.

Although I played crap on the Dukes course throughout I was pleased with my putt at the 13th (the one with the church behind). Went to the back edge and had to go down the tier and the flag wasn't much past the bottom of it. Too hard and it was off the green and down the fairway. Babied it to the crest and to be honest it really didn't look like getting there. Limped to the very edge and gravity took over and it stopped about an inch away. Best shot of the entire day for me


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was another to go right. First chip from the bottom of the hill didn't make it and ran a further 15 foot past me and into more crap.

Although I played crap on the Dukes course throughout I was pleased with my putt at the 13th (the one with the church behind). Went to the back edge and had to go down the tier and the flag wasn't much past the bottom of it. Too hard and it was off the green and down the fairway. Babied it to the crest and to be honest it really didn't look like getting there. Limped to the very edge and gravity took over and it stopped about an inch away. Best shot of the entire day for me
		
Click to expand...

I actually hit a good tee shot here and duffed my second but managed to pitch on and 2 putt for a 5. Gibbo overshot from the rough on the left and just said..... I'm gonna eo and give this one a go and he disappeared down the right, it seemed like he was gone for ages but reappeared and said 'Blob'. seems like this hole was beating a few of us up !!


----------



## Pants (Mar 31, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			It was hot. And my brain was hurting!!
Don't know what the bloody hell I was thinking about there but to be fair.....once I realised what I'd done I did call myself on it!
		
Click to expand...

Q  A player takes a practice swing in a water hazard without grounding his club, but his club touches some long grass. Is there a penalty?

A  No - see Note to Rule 13-4. However, the player must ensure that his actions do not breach Rule 13-2 or constitute testing the condition of the hazard.

Smiffy.  Are you sure that you were testing the condition of the hazard.  If not, you may have incorrectly called a penalty on yourself and the old pro let you do it  

Maybe the result should have been a half and he owes you that tenner back.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

Pants said:



			Q  A player takes a practice swing in a water hazard without grounding his club, but his club touches some long grass. Is there a penalty?

A  No - see Note to Rule 13-4. However, the player must ensure that his actions do not breach Rule 13-2 or constitute testing the condition of the hazard.

Smiffy.  Are you sure that you were testing the condition of the hazard.  If not, you may have incorrectly called a penalty on yourself and the old pro let you do it  

Maybe the result should have been a half and he owes you that tenner back. 

Click to expand...

Errr.......taking two small divots whilst stood inside the hazard markers is not "touching long grass" unfortunately. Total and utter brain burp on my part. Once I realised what I had done, I looked around at Cameron and he was looking at me with that "I can't believe you just done that" look on his face! 
Shame because it was a lovely looking hole. I hit the ball quite well off the tee but unfortunately pulled it slightly. It was heading up the left hand side and whilst it was in the air I was praying for it to bounce either straight on or to the left when it hit the deck but I just *knew* it was going to bounce to the right and plop in the hazard. Sure enough, it did. Took a drop and was then under pressure to just hit the green, knowing that I wasn't shotting down there. Flicked a nice wedge but just pushed it slightly (had a hanging lie from the side of the hazard),  it took two or three bounces, tried to make it on to the green, but then gravity took over and it trundled back down the slope, doing a Freddie Couples and just hanging on the bank of the pond. Horrible lie.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 31, 2012)

For some reason couldn't access this thread yesterday on work PC, so offering belated thanks to Rob for organising such a cracking day. Congrats to all the winners, especially to Gary and Rick for donating their winnings to H4H.

Thanks to Jon, Danny, Martin, Rick and Anthony for their company - very enjoyable, particularly when our golf wasn't at its best!


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2012)

Just found out from Smiffy that I came 3rd in the afternoon, sorry I had to leave early guys, anyway I have asked Smiffy to send the money to RickG for the HFH fund thanks again to Chris, Phil and Steve for a great day.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just found out from Smiffy that I came 3rd in the afternoon, sorry I had to leave early guys, anyway I have asked Smiffy to send the money to RickG for the HFH fund thanks again to Chris, Phil and Steve for a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Nice touch graham we'll have to arrange a game soon.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2012)

just pm me when you want a knock round old links see if we can get 2 more to make up a four ball stuart.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			just pm me when you want a knock round old links see if we can get 2 more to make up a four ball stuart.
		
Click to expand...

You can count me in for that 4 ball if we can arrange a date. Looking forward to a knock at the old links.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 3, 2012)

Just need one more now


----------



## Doh (Apr 3, 2012)

If Im off Im in


----------



## philly169 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just thought I would give a quick write up on the day at Woburn.

Overall, I had a fantastic day. The night before I stayed at the White House (well recommended Bratty) and was really made to feel welcome. I was pretty tired and went to bed by 10pm! In the morning I'm not normally a breakfast person so popped down to pay up and met Bratty, Scottdj and Smithy. It was my first proper meet so was able to put names to faces.

Made our way down to the course and I was really excited about playing, met up with everyone and got scorecards etc and then warmed up on the nice little range they had and made my way to the course. Met up with Fundy (who I've played with before) and GJBike and Murph. Played the first round on the Marquess and really liked the course, I was taken back by the quality of the fairways and the stunning views. Managed to scramble a few pars, even with a "thinned" wedge on the 4th to 2 feet... I maintain i meant that shot.. Some really nice holes throughout and I think for most I didnt really need my driver, but started to get some confidence with it and managed to hit the fairway on the watery hole... yay.

Lunch was brilliant! And the dukes just killed me. I'd used all my good shots on teh marquess. still a stunning course and would definetly play it again.

Big thanks to Fundy, Graham and Chris for putting up with me and Smithy for organising a great day. Met a few other forumers and can now put some names to faces


----------



## gjbike (Apr 4, 2012)

Stuartc, bluewolf, and DOH will pm next week with dates if thats ok


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Stuartc, bluewolf, and DOH will pm next week with dates if thats ok
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate. Will be good to have 18 and a bit of craic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Stuartc, bluewolf, and DOH will pm next week with dates if thats ok
		
Click to expand...

If doh cant make it, and its on a weekend,I'd be up for it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If doh cant make it, and its on a weekend,I'd be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Count me out if liverbirdie's playing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Count me out if liverbirdie's playing

Click to expand...

Knees quaking are they fella..... 

Check the woburn thread.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2012)

Old Links? Yes please. If any of them are done for benefit fraud between now and then, count me in!


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just found out from Smiffy that I came 3rd in the afternoon, sorry I had to leave early guys, anyway I have asked Smiffy to send the money to RickG for the HFH fund thanks again to Chris, Phil and Steve for a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Graham.... :thup: Smiffy's giving me the Â£20 at Woodhall so I'll get it on the HFH page in the next couple of days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Old Links? Yes please. If any of them are done for benefit fraud between now and then, count me in! 






Click to expand...



Haha  that was funny in the 80's!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Old Links? Yes please. If any of them are done for benefit fraud between now and then, count me in! 






Click to expand...

In leeds that's the height of fashion.

Gola not dole.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			In leeds that's the height of fashion.

Gola not dole. 

Click to expand...

This is how they roll hereabouts....Elegant and understated


----------

